# News - Killerspiele: Amoklauf-Konsequenz: Stuttgart verbietet eSport-Event Intel Friday Night Game



## System (24. März 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,679681


----------



## Medeiros (24. März 2009)

Absolute Frechheit! Das ist mal wieder Politikmache der übelsten Art! Einfach mal wieder irgendetwas beschließen, hauptsache man stellt sich selber gut ins Licht. Die Welt und besonders die Medien sind auf PC-Spiele nicht gut zu sprechen, also schließt man sich dem einfach mal an- Hauptsache Wählerstimmen!


----------



## ShiwanKhan (24. März 2009)

also langsam wirds echt lächerlich! wenns so weiter geht demonstrieren nachher die spieler auf der straße oder laufen glei amok gegen CDUler ^^... ich finds ma ne mega frechheit und weiß auf jeden welche partei ich NIE WIEDER wähle ... echt kein wunder warum die NPD ständig wächst -.- ...


----------



## Malifurion (24. März 2009)

Das wird ja immer lächerlicher...
Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die nächsten Amokläufe kommen UND dann Videospiele komplett verboten werden. Ich trau das dem deutschen Staat zu. Wenn allein so ein blöder Oberbürgermeister seine nicht vorhandenden Muskeln spielen lässt, um so ein relativ großes Event zu verbieten, dann würde es mich nicht wundern wenn eines Tages in Deutschland nur noch alles zensiert wird. Ich muss hier einfach raus.


----------



## DarthRagnos (24. März 2009)

Mit der Einstellung werden die Parteien unter Garantie keine Neuwähler für sich gewinnen.

Wie währe es den mal mit dem Verbot eines Schützenvereins? DARAN denkt natürlich keiner der Ehrenwerten Politiker. Stattdesen laden wir uns weiter Kinderprono's runter!

"DU bist Deuschland!" Ja, Schönen Dank auch!


----------



## Nosi11 (24. März 2009)

ich begreif es einfach nicht


----------



## bsekranker (24. März 2009)

Kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen. Winnenden gehört praktisch zum Großraum Stuttgart, dass da der OB so kurz nach dem Amoklauf ungern eine öffentliche Veranstaltung in der Stadt hat, bei der sich Polizisten und Terroristen virtuell jagen, ist verständlich. Schlechte Publicity.

Bei Warcraft lag's vermutlich nur am Namen und man hätte das regeln können, aber in Sachen CS könnte der Veranstalter auch etwas mehr Fingerspitzengefühl zeigen. Schließlich ist man bei derartigen Events (die oft in städtischen Hallen stattfinden) auf das "Wohlwollen" der Stadtverwaltung angewiesen.


----------



## satchmo (24. März 2009)

System am 24.03.2009 10:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Leider fehlt hier bei pcgames.de ein Teil.
Wie man bei heise.de lesen konnte, wollte sich der Veranstalter außerdem auf keine Schweigeminute einigen. 

Jedenfalls ist der folgende Artikel ausführlicher und hat sich nicht nur, das für eine PC-Zeitschrift, ansprechendere Thema herausgepickt.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Stuttgart-untersagt-Computerspiele-Wettbewerb--/meldung/135025


----------



## ShiwanKhan (24. März 2009)

bsekranker am 24.03.2009 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen. Winnenden gehört praktisch zum Großraum Stuttgart, dass da der OB so kurz nach dem Amoklauf ungern eine öffentliche Veranstaltung in der Stadt hat, bei der sich Polizisten und Terroristen virtuell jagen, ist verständlich. Schlechte Publicity.



^^so wie du es schreibst könnte man denken es sitzen Polizisten und Terroristen vorm PC und zocken CS ...
in mein augen eh nich verständlich Pixel bleiben Pixel... Politiker wissen sicher nichma was pixel sind ... bekommt der Bürgermeister überhaupt nen PC an oder brauch der hilfe dafür?


----------



## razielooo (24. März 2009)

omfg....so eine gute Einnahmequelle versauen...und das in der Weltwirtschaftskrise...und das NUR weil EIN bekloppter Mensch nach 5-6 Jahren wieder in einer Schule Amok rennen musste...
Oh man...in der Zeit sind mehr Menschen durch Schusswaffen getötet worden als bei allen deutschen Amokläufen zusammen...sollnse lieber mal SCHLAUER denken und ein viel Härteres Waffenschutzgesetz rausbringen! Und den Spielern die Freiheit lassen....

"echt kein wunder warum die NPD ständig wächst -.- ... "
wächst zwar nicht (nur?) dadurch^^...aber is trotzdem gutes Beispiel an Falscher Politik! xD


----------



## Enisra (24. März 2009)

*AW:*

ne, also wieso darf die Waffenmesse 2-3 Tage nach dem Amoklauf öffnen, aber gespielt werden darf nicht?
der Hobbyschütze ist genauso "Schuld" wie der Gamer
vorallem Warcraft 3?
Hallo? also dann muss man auch Schach verbieten, das ja irgendwo in die gleiche Kerbe schlägt als erstes wirkliche Rundenstrategiespiel inkl. der ersten Heldeneinheiten


----------



## Mardyr (24. März 2009)

bsekranker am 24.03.2009 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen. Winnenden gehört praktisch zum Großraum Stuttgart, dass da der OB so kurz nach dem Amoklauf ungern eine öffentliche Veranstaltung in der Stadt hat, bei der sich Polizisten und Terroristen virtuell jagen, ist verständlich. Schlechte Publicity.



Kann ich auch so nachvollziehen.
Zudem: Wenn Politiker gar nichts tun bei so einem Ereignis, wird ihnen das auch vorgeworfen. Natürlich zeigt dieses Getue auch, dass diese Menschen nicht so viel Ahnung von der Materie Computerspiel haben, es ärgert auch immer wieder, wenn man falsches darüber liest, hört, sieht, ... Aber geht es uns nicht allen so bei fremden Themen, über die wir dennoch reden?

Ich denke, dass sich das Thema schnell wieder legen wird, mit kaum Konsequenzen, wie es schon in der Vergangenheit auch war, ... zumindest bis zum nächsten mal. Da steckt einfach zu viel Geld drin, als dass man Videospiele gänzlich verbieten könnte.


----------



## Oberscht (24. März 2009)

Kann mir jemand erklären wie das rechtlich überhaupt möglich ist? Wenn jeder NPD- und Hisbollah-Aufmarsch im Rahmen der Versammlungsfreiheit/Meinungsfreiheit in Deutschland erlaubt wird? Man kann bei einer e-sport veranstaltung ja wohl kaum verfassungsfeindliche Motive unterstellen.


----------



## bsekranker (24. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Enisra am 24.03.2009 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ne, also wieso darf die Waffenmesse 2-3 Tage nach dem Amoklauf öffnen, aber gespielt werden darf nicht?


Eine Waffenmesse in Stuttgart hätte man ebenfalls abgesagt (oder hätte sie verschoben und an einen anderen Ort verlegt), da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. Vermutlich wäre das sogar von den Veranstaltern ausgegangen, die Waffenlobby stellt sich nicht ganz so dämlich an wie die Interessenvertreter der Spieleindustrie.


----------



## Qu1cksh07 (24. März 2009)

Das ist nur noch lächerlich. Politiker waren und sind einfach vollidioten.


----------



## Vidaro (24. März 2009)

so nimmt man den leuten ein event auf dem sie ihr Hobby machen können!
naja mich verwundert gar nichts mehr in diesen scheinheiligen system


----------



## razielooo (24. März 2009)

@Oberscht

Hehe das hab ich mich auch schun gefragt...ich wohn nahe Geheege (2km)...müsste ja seid Wochenende ein name jetzt bei vielen sein...und da macht die NPD jetzt alle 2 Wochen ein Fest...über 1000 Nazis sind immer dort...und 8 Bands (natürlich nazi bands / Verfassungsfeindliche) spielen dort...aber keiner reagiert wirklich drauf, mitn Verbot.... und das jetzt im Vergleich mit der Veranstaltung in Stuttgard! xD


----------



## Mowers (24. März 2009)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass jetzt auch alle Fitnesscenter geschlossen werden sollten. Schlieslich war er ja auch in einem. Übermäßiger Kraftsport fördert die Gewalt!!!!11eins11


----------



## HanFred (24. März 2009)

Mowers am 24.03.2009 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin der Meinung, dass jetzt auch alle Fitnesscenter geschlossen werden sollten. Schlieslich war er ja auch in einem. Übermäßiger Kraftsport fördert die Gewalt!!!!11eins11


----------



## mrotarius (24. März 2009)

Ich finde das eine Frechheit einfach so die Veranstaltung zu verbieten!!!
Wenn ich das richtig sehe sind wir Spieler doch in den Augen der Politiker alle potenzielle Killer.
Und wenn es so ist müssten sie ja dann fast alle anderen Spiele auch verbieten, ich bin dann ja auch in der illegalen Streetracing Scene nur weil ich Need 4 Speed spiele, oder könnte versuchen die Weltherrschaft an mich zu Reißen weil ich Command & Conquer spiele. Na ja ich werde jetzt noch ein wenig Flight Simulator X spielen damit ich auch genau weiß wie ich ein Flugzeug fliege um es demnächst zu entführen ))


----------



## NeophyteSL (24. März 2009)

Ich finde es richtig, dass der OB von Stuttgart so reagiert. Zum Einen muss er so handeln, da er ansonsten einen gewaltigen Imageschaden erleiden würde und zum Anderen ist es auch besser so für die Spieleindustrie! Wenn er die Veranstaltung nicht absagen würde, wäre das wieder gefundenes Fressen für die Medien, die unsere Spiele dann wieder durch den Dreck ziehen würden und erneut wieder Diskussionen in der Medienwelt auslösen würde …

Wenn die Veranstaltung wo anders stattfinden würde wäre das etwas anderes, aber so …


----------



## Titato (24. März 2009)

LÄCHERLICH einfach nur lächerlich...Der Oberbürgermeister hat keine Ahnung...völlig inkompetent. Diese Aktion führt nur dazu, dass sich der Verdacht bei den älteren Herrschaften, Computerspiele seien Schuld an Amokläufen, nur noch bestätigt. Denn schließlich verbietet eine Stadt eine harmlose Computerspiele-veranstaltung wegen einer Tragödie. Und das ist schon zu viel des guten.

So langsam reichts mir mit diesen Politikern...die vetreiben mich noch in ein anderes Land. Obwohl ich Deutschland eigentlich mag


----------



## Gigacrack (24. März 2009)

Einfach nur lächerlich... mehr kann man dazu nichtmehr sagen.


----------



## kyuss1975 (24. März 2009)

es gibt viel mehr massenmörder unter politikern als unter normalen bürgern.


----------



## fr4gi4tor (24. März 2009)

leute, nun kommt mal wieder runter. es wurde ja nicht dauerhaft verboten...nur eben dieses eine mal. klar kann man so eine veranstaltung jetzt nicht in stuttgart durchziehen. wäre es hamburg gewesen, hätte sie auch stattgefunden. aber stuttgart is in diesem moment echt ein bisschen unpassend, findet ihr nicht auch?


----------



## Schisshase (24. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Enisra am 24.03.2009 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ne, also wieso darf die Waffenmesse 2-3 Tage nach dem Amoklauf öffnen, aber gespielt werden darf nicht?


Die Internationale Waffenbörse, welche immer am ersten Aprilwochenende in Stuttgart stattfindet, wurde von den Veranstaltern Freiwillig abgesagt.
Darüber berichtet komischerwerise niemand. Ist wohl nicht Schlagzeilenträchtig genug.


----------



## fr4gi4tor (24. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Schisshase am 24.03.2009 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Enisra am 24.03.2009 11:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/signed. gleiches gilt für die opfer. auch über die wurde bisher relativ wenig berichtet. über den täter hingegen gabs nachrichten im sekundentakt. meiner meinung nach das hauptproblem, warum amoklaufen grad so 'in' ist: diesen vollidioten wird medial einfach viel zu viel aufmerksamkeit geschenkt.


----------



## Worrel (24. März 2009)

Oberscht am 24.03.2009 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand erklären wie das rechtlich überhaupt möglich ist?


Das interessiert mich jetzt allerdings auch.

Schließlich müßten die Veranstalter ja bereits eine schriftliche Genehmigung oder sowas in der Hand haben.


Außerdem frage ich mich ernsthaft, was der Käse mit der Schweigeminute soll?
- war der Täter "bekennder" Counter-Strike Spieler?
- werden beim Fußball, in der Disco, in Kino oder beim Eislaufen Schweigeminuten eingelegt?

- Nein?
- wieso sollte dann bei dieser Veranstaltung eine eingelegt werden?


----------



## fr4gi4tor (24. März 2009)

Worrel am 24.03.2009 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> - werden beim Fußball, in der Disco, in Kino oder beim Eislaufen Schweigeminuten eingelegt?


doch, ich glaube am samstag in der bundesliga hat der vfb stuttgart ne schweigeminute vor dem spiel eingelegt.


----------



## Siro1976 (24. März 2009)

fr4gi4tor am 24.03.2009 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 24.03.2009 12:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In der gesamten 1-3 Liga wurde das getan. Und der VfB spielt immer noch mit Trauerflor.


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (24. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				bsekranker am 24.03.2009 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Enisra am 24.03.2009 11:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat man versucht zu verbieten und ist vor Gericht grandios in 2 Instanzen gescheitert.
Die Waffenmesse hat in Stuttgart stattgefunden.
An Stelle der ESL würde ich klagen.
Alleine schon um die Ausgaben wieder reinzuholen.

http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten.de/stn/page/1972454_0_9223_sindelfingen-verbot-von-waffenmesse-gescheitert.html


----------



## fr4gi4tor (24. März 2009)

Siro1976 am 24.03.2009 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> fr4gi4tor am 24.03.2009 12:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stimmt, jetzt wo du's sagst...

übrigens kann uns zockern eigentlich nix besseres passieren, als dass die veranstaltung abgeblasen wird. 100erte von cs zockern, grad mal ein paar kilometer vom unglücksort entfernt...oh, ja. das wäre ein festessen für die medien geworden. die hätten das ganze in der luft zerrissen.

besser komplett aus der schussbahn genommen, die geschichte.


----------



## einkaufswagen (24. März 2009)

Asoziales Politiker-Pack!


----------



## moskitoo (24. März 2009)

Ist das lächerlich...

Der Amokläufer war ja nicht mal einer der ~950 000 Mitglieder in der ESL , bzw. hat dort in Ligen Counterstrike gespielt. 
Ist denn überhaupt schon belegt, dass der Täter Counterstrike, oder ähnliche spiele hatte?

Noch dazu wird ja bei dieser Veranstaltung sogar das alter kontrolliert und somit dem Jugenschutz folge geleistet. 
Wenn jetzt die Leute wieder lesen, dass eine Computerveranstaltung, an der Killerspiele gespielt werden, verboten wird, setzt sich der Gedanke dass Computerspiele mit am Amoklauf schuld seinen immer mehr in den Köpfen fest. 

Naja die Hexenjagd hat begonnen...


----------



## Odin333 (24. März 2009)

Jaja, es kommt der Tag, an dem man zum Spielen ins Aulsland fahren und zum lachen in den Keller gehen muss.

Dadurch dass die Veranstalter das Verbot akzeptieren, (oder wehren sie sich dagegen?)geben sie doch für die Öffentlichkeit zu, dass "Killerspiele" was mit dem Amoklauf zu tun hatten.

Oder verstehe ich das falsch


----------



## NeophyteSL (24. März 2009)

fr4gi4tor am 24.03.2009 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, jetzt wo du's sagst...
> 
> übrigens kann uns zockern eigentlich nix besseres passieren, als dass die veranstaltung abgeblasen wird. 100erte von cs zockern, grad mal ein paar kilometer vom unglücksort entfernt...oh, ja. das wäre ein festessen für die medien geworden. die hätten das ganze in der luft zerrissen.
> 
> besser komplett aus der schussbahn genommen, die geschichte.



Meine Rede ...


----------



## Vordack (24. März 2009)

Allmählich ist das nicht mehr lustig.

Spätestens wenn CoSpi verboten sind und Amokläufe weitergehen wird hoffentlich die Öffentlichkeit merken daß sie falsch lagen...


----------



## Bonkic (24. März 2009)

verständlich.


----------



## NeophyteSL (24. März 2009)

moskitoo am 24.03.2009 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das lächerlich...
> 
> Der Amokläufer war ja nicht mal einer der ~950 000 Mitglieder in der ESL , bzw. hat dort in Ligen Counterstrike gespielt.
> Ist denn überhaupt schon belegt, dass der Täter Counterstrike, oder ähnliche spiele hatte?
> ...



Angeblich hat er Counter Strike: Source und Far Cry 2 gespielt ...


----------



## Enisra (24. März 2009)

Vordack am 24.03.2009 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Allmählich ist das nicht mehr lustig.
> 
> Spätestens wenn CoSpi verboten sind und Amokläufe weitergehen wird hoffentlich die Öffentlichkeit merken daß sie falsch lagen...



glaub ich nicht
die Öffentlichkeit sucht sich einen neuen Schuldigen, wie immer eben
man erkennt das Muster ja heute schon nicht und scheint zu vergessen, das es schon lange vor Littleton Amokläufe gab


----------



## einkaufswagen (24. März 2009)

Bonkic am 24.03.2009 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> verständlich.



Bitte? Was hat denn diese Veranstaltung bitte mit einem Amoklauf zu tun? Wenn irgendeiner mit nem Traktor platt gewalzt wird, wird auch nicht gleich ne Landmaschinenaustellung abgesagt! UNd nein, ich ziehe es nicht ins lächerliche - es IST bereits lächerlich!


----------



## Huskyboy (24. März 2009)

Bonkic am 24.03.2009 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> verständlich.




allerdings, vorallem weil die veranstalter absolute klotzköpfe zu sein scheinen, hätte man sich nicht so absolut quer gestellt hätte das problemlos stattfinden können, aber nö man versucht ja unbedingt seinen willen durchzusetzen, hoffentlich bekommen andere städte das auch mit so das das garnicht stattfindet


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. März 2009)

CDU alles klar

von denen kann ja nichts gutes kommen!

was soll daran denn bitte verständlich sein

die Spiele und auch andere FSK 18 Games und Filme haben ja nun mal gar nichts mit dem Amoklauf zu tun

Und Waffenmessen in Nachbarorten wurden ja auch nicht Verboten, so ein Verbot könnte ich ja verstehen da man ja 100% nicht Abstreiten kann das ohne Waffen es gar nicht so schlimm gekommen wäre bei dem Amoklauf.


----------



## hellboy76 (24. März 2009)

moinsen an alle zocker politiker und presse

tja nun iss es soweit das bald alles verboten wird was in diese kerbe schlägt. traurig, denn was liegt einfacheer als sich auf ein thema einzuschiessen und alle kloppen auf den selben sack...

mir kann dabei nur schlecht werden...
aber mann sollte mal die probleme genau betrachten...
1. seid der zusammenführung der ddr und der brd sind viele soziale sachen abgebaut worden. zb HDJ´s, sportvereine, spielplätze die vor sich hin marodieren usw....
als ich noch n kleiner war haben wir auch massig spiele konsumiert die mehr oder weniger brutal waren...ich erinnere mich da mal gerne ans erste pixelige DOOM....und draussen haben wir fussball gespielt und keiner hat ne blutgretsche gemacht

2. das soziale umfeld.....sry aber wer nicht stylisch iss und mit marken klamotten rumrennt wird ausgegrentzt....was in schulen abgeht und was ich so mitbekomme...tz...
drogen zum frühstück in schulen in den pausen und schläge sind an der tages ordnung ...lehrer haben keine kompetenz mehr oder erzieherische rechte.

3. USK.....was wissen die eltern schon davon...ergo kaufen sie ihren kindern im glauben das sei schon in ordnung, sie dürfen ja auch bis in die puppen zuhause den tv müll konsumieren der tag täglich im fernsehen läuft....und mal im ernst...wer ließt denn noch bücher von uns die interessant sind.

4. kino,......was sind das für filme in den letzten jahren geworden...immer realere zerstücklung in horror filmen...massig action und abknallen in solchen filmen....aber iss schon ok...oder wie??

5. immer mehr terror auf der welt was in den news so hoch gespielt wird und alle fahren auf der gleichen schiene bei der berichterstattung. was nun wirklich dazu führt wird kaum recherchiert....ich denke da nur an den film 911.....


----------



## hellboy76 (24. März 2009)

fazit.....es wird immer brutaler und die resultate sind das es mehr wird....wodurch es nun kommt sagt keiner....und die art und weise jetzt von der politik alles zu verbieten wird immer wirkührlicher....ein sündenbock muss ja her...
das es die spieler trifft iss ja klar...da wir kein sprechrohr haben für unsere sache...mann siehe die alberne aktion von kaufhof...totaler schwachsinn....vor jahren durften nicht mal kinder in die videothek...und heute sammeln sich da die kids mit papa oder mama und leihen sich die ab 16 spiele aus....einfach nur lol....

liebe gesellschaft...ihr seid deutschland.....seid ihr killerspieler....bestimmt nicht....aber da wird noch einiges folgen, was dem geleichkommt wie es schon ein paarmal vorkam....

ps; zocker lieben die virtuelle welt und damit meine ich das nachspielen von storylines und freiheit in einem GAME...nicht der realität.
ob es nun sport, action oder rollenspiele sind.
so wie es leser lieben einen guten horror oder thriller schinken zu lesen...dort sterben sie auch in der phantasie der leser.
traurig iss das sich politiker die freiheit rausnehmen können zensur und freiheitsberaubung durch verbote auszusprechen....sorgt dafür das die verkäufer geschult sind die es vertreiben und die eltern ihre aufsichtpflicht nicht vernachlässigen....ach ja...geht ja nicht...die müssen ja arbeiten und haben für familie keine zeit mehr...scheiss politik eben halt....soviel von mir....


----------



## einkaufswagen (24. März 2009)

Huskyboy am 24.03.2009 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 24.03.2009 12:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahja, stimmt! Die Versnatalter sind schuld... wie konnte das dem Rest der Welt entgehen...
Ganz klar, wäre man von CS und WOC3 auf Hugo und Biene Maja umgestiegen, wäre alles klar gegangen... Jetzt wo dus sagst, kann ich das auch nicht nachvollziehen... Diese Idioten... hmmm.


----------



## Thomsn (24. März 2009)

SchumiGSG9 am 24.03.2009 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Waffenmessen in Nachbarorten wurden ja auch nicht Verboten,


Wo gabs denn noch so alles Waffenmessen?
Ich hab bisher nur von der im vielleicht 150 km entfernten Nürnberg gehört.


----------



## GorrestFump (24. März 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Stuttgart zur nächsten sinnlosen Aktion.


----------



## slapsh0t (24. März 2009)

Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass die vielzitierte Waffenmesse in Sindelfingen, die eine Woche nach dem Attentat stattgefunden hat, tatsächlich verboten wurden. Der Veranstalter konnte aber gerichtlich eine Aufhebung des Verbotes durchsetzen. Die internationale Waffenmesse Anfang April in Stuttgart wurde abgesagt.
Bitte nicht auf die scheiss uninformierten Politiker schimpfen und gleichzeitig uninformierten Scheiss posten.
BTW: Ich finde die Absetzung auch lachhaft - also bitte nicht flamen


----------



## fr4gi4tor (24. März 2009)

einkaufswagen am 24.03.2009 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahja, stimmt! Die Versnatalter sind schuld... wie konnte das dem Rest der Welt entgehen...
> Ganz klar, wäre man von CS und WOC3 auf Hugo und Biene Maja umgestiegen, wäre alles klar gegangen... Jetzt wo dus sagst, kann ich das auch nicht nachvollziehen... Diese Idioten... hmmm.


wie im anderen bericht stand, hätte ne standortverlegung sowie ne schweigeminute völlig genügt. aber nein: der veranstalter muss natürlich härte zeigen...und prompt wurde der längere hebel gezogen. meine meinung? selbst schuld.


----------



## Bonkic (24. März 2009)

merkwürdig, dass die pcgames -mal wieder- einen nicht ganz unwichtigen passus aus der originalmeldung komplett unterschlägt:



> Folgt man den Angaben, ist der Veranstalter der ESL (Turtle Entertainment) am letztlich ausgesprochenen Verbot des Computerspiele-Wettbewerbs nicht unerheblich beteiligt.(...)
> In einem Interview mit dem Stuttgarter Wochenblatt erklärte sich der Public-Relations-Verantwortliche und Jugendschutzbeauftragte bei Turtle Entertainment, Ibrahim Mazari, zudem nicht einmal bereit, eine Schweigeminute für die Opfer des Amoklaufs einzulegen.



ein schelm, wer.....


----------



## hellboy76 (24. März 2009)

was ich gut finden würde wenn die grossen player
SONY,MS und Nintendo eine lobby eröffnen würden und eine aufklärung mit dem thema spiele in der virtuellen und realen welt eröffnen damit sich die politik und die famielien sich dort informieren könnten.....aber wer wird schon dafür geld locker machen.....

es iss ja einfacher die wahrheit zu verdrehen und das denken der menschen zu manipulieren in richtung KILLERspiel die es so nicht gibt....
was is CS,WC und all diese spiele....team spiele....wo es um punkte geht.....nicht ums "ich kill dich bis aufs blut".....computer killen keine spiele.....auch nicht waffen...
wieso gibt es waffen erlaubniss in privater hand....haben wir so viele potenzielle gewalt in deutschland??


----------



## Bonkic (24. März 2009)

einkaufswagen am 24.03.2009 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 24.03.2009 12:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dir scheint die bedeutung des wortes "verständlich" nicht so ganz bewusst zu sein.
zügele vielleicht erst einmal ein wenig deinen zorn und denk ein wenig nach, bevor du dich in solchen verbalinjurien ergehst. 
danke.


----------



## KONNAITN (24. März 2009)

Bonkic am 24.03.2009 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> merkwürdig (...), dass die pcgames -mal wieder- einen nicht ganz unwichtigen passus aus der originalmeldung komplett unterschlägt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht gemacht. Würde man bei so einer Veranstaltung eine Schweigeminute einlegen, wäre danach vermutlich erst recht ein Aufschrei durch diverse Medien gegangen, dass das an Zynismus kaum zu überbieten sei. "Schweigeminute und danach Killer spielen..."


----------



## hellboy76 (24. März 2009)

Bonkic am 24.03.2009 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> einkaufswagen am 24.03.2009 12:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






ich denk da nur an das oldschool game teacherbuster auf c64....gib deinen lehrer einen namen und kill sie.....klotzgrafik, aber es gab ein verbot ^^
riverraid war auch so n sinnloses verbot....ach ja......wage verbote sind ein segen


----------



## Approx (24. März 2009)

wieso wundert es mich nicht, dass sowas von 
einem cdu politiker kommt ?

btt: kann nich GorrestFump nur anschließen .... 
glückwunsch zur nächsten sinnlosen aktion.


----------



## Huskyboy (24. März 2009)

Bonkic am 24.03.2009 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> merkwürdig (...), dass die pcgames -mal wieder- einen nicht ganz unwichtigen passus aus der originalmeldung komplett unterschlägt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



als hätte man es drauf angelegt um jetzt als opfer dazustehen


----------



## CANN0NF0DDER (24. März 2009)

wenn die das veranstaltungs recht einklagen fahr ich zu dem tunier!!!
egal ob ich dafür dann noch kurzfristig  urlaub brauch oder sonstwas, ich fahr hin


----------



## Exar-K (24. März 2009)

Was soll man zu soviel Beschränktheit und Heuchelei noch sagen?


----------



## Bonkic (24. März 2009)

KONNAITN am 24.03.2009 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 24.03.2009 12:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




stimmt, durchaus möglich.

ich glaube aber nicht, dass es irgendwem hilft, wenn man sich, wie der veranstalter hier, wie ein bockiges kind verhält und sich -nur aus prinzip- auf die hinterfüsse stellt.
das ist zumindest mal unclever, genauso wie der hinweis auf irgendwelche prügeleien bei fussballspielen, wobei das eigentlich schon wieder fast peinlich ist.

wenn man sich doch für so wichtig und für einen ganz normalen sportverein hält, dann sollte man sich auch so verhalten.

(im übrigen erklärt das alles nicht, weshalb die pcgames das thema nicht mal anspricht und -das ist leider mein eindruck- nur wieder versucht, die "doofen politiker" als böse buben dastehen zu lassen.
dass das leider funktioniert, demonstrieren die leserreaktionen ja eindrücklich.)


----------



## NoFragHein (24. März 2009)

Dass das in Stuttgart abgesagt wurde, ist doch ok! Die Waffenmesse wurde auch abgesagt, obwohl der Amokläufer kein "bekennender" Waffenmessenbesucher war. Es wäre halt ein wenig pietätlos, CSS nach so etwas ausgerechnet in Stuttgart stattfinden zu lassen. Ne Paintball-Weltmeisterschaft hätte wohl auch nicht stattgefunden. Dass Event an sich wurde ja nicht deutschlandweit verboten. Ein wenig flexibilität wäre hier wirklich angebracht gewesen. 
Ich spiele selbst CSS und liebe das Spiel, aber das Absagen des Events kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen!!!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. März 2009)

slapsh0t am 24.03.2009 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass die vielzitierte Waffenmesse in Sindelfingen, die eine Woche nach dem Attentat stattgefunden hat, tatsächlich verboten wurden. Der Veranstalter konnte aber gerichtlich eine Aufhebung des Verbotes durchsetzen. Die internationale Waffenmesse Anfang April in Stuttgart wurde abgesagt.
> Bitte nicht auf die scheiss uninformierten Politiker schimpfen und gleichzeitig uninformierten Scheiss posten.
> BTW: Ich finde die Absetzung auch lachhaft - also bitte nicht flamen


aber sie fand statt...


----------



## beachguy (24. März 2009)

Also es ist nartürlich einfach alles immer auf 
die Computerspiele zu schieben da hat man 
gleich in Sündenbock und muss sich nicht 
wirlich gedanken machen warum das so 
passiert ist. Die Computerspiele sind immer 
dran Schuld!! Ja klar!! Da könnt ich echt kotzen!


----------



## SMB_Horny (24. März 2009)

Die sofort verklagen. Was nicht gesetzlich nicht verboten ist darf eine Stadt auch nicht untersagen. Die Stadt Rostock wollte der NPD mal eine Demonstration untersagen aber auch dieses Verbot wurde durch ein Gericht aufgehoben.
Und was ist wohl schlimmer - ne Nazi-Demo oder ein paar Counter-Strike Spieler?! Als Politker sollte man ein wenig von Gesetzen Ahnung haben aber das ist wohl zuviel verlangt.


----------



## NoFragHein (24. März 2009)

beachguy am 24.03.2009 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Also es ist nartürlich einfach alles immer auf
> die Computerspiele zu schieben da hat man
> gleich in Sündenbock und muss sich nicht
> wirlich gedanken machen warum das so
> ...


Darum geht es hier doch gar nicht!!! Nach dem Untergang der Titanic haben in Liverpool auch nicht gleich die Weltmeisterschaften im Abnoe-Tauchen stattgefunden!


----------



## NeophyteSL (24. März 2009)

*ironie on* 
Ich spiele Counter Strike und GTA 4!!!!!
Bitte sperrt mich weg, bevor ich auf dumme Gedanken komme! 
*ironie off*


----------



## spiderschwein (24. März 2009)

Ich finde es aus Pietätsgründen irgendwie auch angebracht, dass es gerade in Stuttgart mal nicht stattfindet. Aber allgemein halte ich es natürlich nicht für notwendig sowas zu verbieten, da solche Veranstaltungen zeigen, dass es in den Spielen nicht um sinnlose Gewalt geht.


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (24. März 2009)

Bonkic am 24.03.2009 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> (im übrigen erklärt das alles nicht, weshalb die pcgames das thema nicht mal anspricht und -das ist leider mein eindruck- nur wieder versucht, die "doofen politiker" als böse buben dastehen zu lassen.
> dass das leider funktioniert, demonstrieren die leserreaktionen ja eindrücklich.)


Es gibt halt einen Vertrag zwischen dem Veranstalter und der Stadt. Und wenn die Stadt beschliesst den Vertrag aufzukündigen, muss sie halt den Schaden ersetzen.

Und das alles erklärt noch immer nicht, warum man es nach 2 Niederlagen vor Gericht gegen die Waffenbörse nun bei einem eSport-Event versucht.


----------



## Holstentor (24. März 2009)

beachguy am 24.03.2009 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Also es ist nartürlich einfach alles immer auf
> die Computerspiele zu schieben da hat man
> gleich in Sündenbock und muss sich nicht
> wirlich gedanken machen warum das so
> ...



Ganz meine Meinung. Das beweist, dass niemand aus Erfurt etwas gelernt hat. Wie damals reden wir jetzt ein bisschen über Computerspiele, verschärfen das ein oder andere Gesetz und dann ist das Thema wieder vom Tisch. Bis zum nächsten Schulmassaker.
Aber dass es wirklich Konsequenzer bedarf, nämlich die Schulen mit mehr Geld auszustatten, flächendeckend Schulpsychologen einzustellen und die Klassengrößen zu verringen, darüber spricht niemand. Das Fass macht keiner auf, könnte ja unter Umständen Geld kosten.


----------



## Kr0n (24. März 2009)

Vielleicht sollte Jugendliche einfach wieder den behutsamen und verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit Waffen lernen... gabs früher ja auch schon....
(Achtung: Ironie)


----------



## Kryszick (24. März 2009)

Aus Pietätsgründen gibt es sehr viel andere Dinge die im Raum Stuttgart derzeit nicht stattfinden sollten, nicht grad ein Event in dem Spiele vorkommen, die mit dem Amoklauf soviel zu tun haben wie die Tauben in Venedig.


----------



## beachguy (24. März 2009)

Holstentor am 24.03.2009 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> beachguy am 24.03.2009 13:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja ganz genau ich hätte auch nichts dagegen bei den etwas härteren Spiele den Verkauf ab 18 Jahren zu erlauben. Nur wieso sollen alle anderen die das evtl. spielen möchten darunter leiden?!!

Mehr Geld für Schulen ist auf jedenfall die bessere Massnahme!


----------



## NoFragHein (24. März 2009)

Kryszick am 24.03.2009 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Aus Pietätsgründen gibt es sehr viel andere Dinge die im Raum Stuttgart derzeit nicht stattfinden sollten, nicht grad ein Event in dem Spiele vorkommen, die mit dem Amoklauf soviel zu tun haben wie die Tauben in Venedig.


Verdrängung und Leugnen sind natürlich auch Wege mit dieser Sache umzugehen! Ironie aus!


----------



## Huskyboy (24. März 2009)

Bonkic am 24.03.2009 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> (im übrigen erklärt das alles nicht, weshalb die pcgames das thema nicht mal anspricht und -das ist leider mein eindruck- nur wieder versucht, die "doofen politiker" als böse buben dastehen zu lassen.
> dass das leider funktioniert, demonstrieren die leserreaktionen ja eindrücklich.)



das nennt man BildJournalismus, aus einer nachricht das weglassen was nicht ins eigene meinungsbild passt, bzw in das Stimmungsbild was man erzeugen will, hier "doofe politiker"

das PCGames ja hier nen sehr wichtigen abschnitt "gekürzt" hat spricht bände, und ist wirklich sehr seriös   , als politiker würd ich mit unseriösen medien auch nicht diskutieren wollen besonders wenn sie nur so eine minimale reichweite hat, mit der Bild muss man sich irgendwie arrangieren, PCG und Computec ist dafür viel zu unbedeutend

mal Intel ne mail schreiben ob man wirklich so veranstalter auch noch unterstützen muss


----------



## excitusz (24. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ShiwanKhan am 24.03.2009 10:56 schrieb:
			
		

> also langsam wirds echt lächerlich! wenns so weiter geht demonstrieren nachher die spieler auf der straße oder laufen glei amok gegen CDUler ^^... ich finds ma ne mega frechheit und weiß auf jeden welche partei ich NIE WIEDER wähle ... echt kein wunder warum die NPD ständig wächst -.- ...


ich demonstriere mit allerdings ohne gewalt, ich bin persönlich sogar für eine entschärfung, ich finde das indizierungen totaler quatsch sind.


ab 18 ist ab18, da darf ruhig werbung gemacht werden für nen spiel ab 18, solange die bilder nur den namen druf haben.


Ünrigens apropo fussball, sollte irgendwann ab18 spiele verboten werden, werde ich gegen fussball demonstrieren, das kostete auch schon menschenleben wenn sich hooligans geprügelt haben und unsere steuern.
Hooligans gibtts ja erst durch fussball, ohne fussball gibts auch keine hooligans. 
Ausserdxem sollte fussball schon längst ab 18 sein, ich kenne so viele leute die täglich fusball spielen stundenlang, solch eine sucht ist nimmer mehr normal.
anstatt täglich fussball zu spielen sollten die kinder lieber mal lernen, sonst werden die chinesen uns bald stürmen  vorallem bei starcraft 2 ;D

Welch eine ironie.


----------



## einkaufswagen (24. März 2009)

Bonkic am 24.03.2009 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> einkaufswagen am 24.03.2009 12:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Wer bist du, mir nahe zu legen, ich solle mich zügeln, hm?
2. Ist mir die Bedeutung, der von dir gemachten Aussage durchaus klar - nicht immer von sich selbst auf andere schließen, ok?
3. Habe ich mit meiner Anmerkung niemanden "verletzt" oder beleidigt, was mich zum Schluß führt das DIR die Bedeutungen des ein oder anderen Terminus wohl weit weniger bekannt ist, als man anhand deiner Beiträge vermuten dürfte.

Topic:
Unabhängig von der Tragik der Geschehnisse - Aus welchem Grund, sollte denn bitte GENAU DORT eine Schweigeminuten abgehalten werden?! Um irgendwelche Sesselfurzenden Politiker zu beschwichtigen oder der Opfer zu Gedenken? Hier geht es lediglich darum, den bösen Gamern (alles potentielle Amokläufer) zu zeigen, wer am längeren Hebel sitzt! Es ist also mit Nichten die Schuld der Veranstalter, sondern Schikane, der - wie es sich gehört - die Stirn geboten wurde! 

In diesem Sinne


----------



## FYYFF (24. März 2009)

Lustig, lustig wie wie auf den Veranstaltern rumgehackt wird, weil sie ja so bockig waren und im Grunde selber schuld etc pp. Als wenn nicht der Herr OB auf Profilsuche genau so schuld wäre.
Die Fragen die ich mir stelle: Hätte ein Schweigeminute was genützt? Und vorallem, mit welcher Berechtigung wird das gefordert?
Weder der Veranstalter, noch die Spiele, die Spieler oder die Liga haben was mit dem Amokläufer zu tun, verlangt man nun von allen größeren Veranstaltungen in den nächsten 2 Monaten ne Schweigeminute? Oder betrifft das nur die bösen Raubmordkopierkillerspieleramokläuferinspe und ihre Veranstaltungen?
Wo wir dabei sind, gabs ne Schweigeminute bei der Waffenmesse in Sindelfingen(? weiß nimmer wos war ) 2 Tage nach dem Amoklauf?
Wird von dem ganzen geheuchelten Pietätsgewese irgendwer wieder lebendig?

Mein Fazit: statt sinnloser Schweigeminuten und noch sinnloserem Aktionismus, sollten lieber mehr Fragen über die wichtige Dinge gestellt werden. Warum Politclowns sich auf dem Rücken der Opfer profilieren dürfen. Das die Presse und besonders das Fernsehen die wohl widerwärtigste Berichterstattung seit ihrem Bestehen abgefeiert haben. Warum nicht darauf eingegangen wird das der Grund für den Amoklauf -so es denn überhaupt einen singulären Auslöser gibt- wohl sehr viel komplexer als "Killerspiele, ole ole" war.


----------



## Bonkic (24. März 2009)

einkaufswagen am 24.03.2009 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Wer bist du, mir nahe zu legen, ich solle mich zügeln, hm?
> 2. Ist mir die Bedeutung, der von dir gemachten Aussage durchaus klar - nicht immer von sich selbst auf andere schließen, ok?
> 3. Habe ich mit meiner Anmerkung niemanden "verletzt" oder beleidigt, was mich zum Schluß führt das DIR die Bedeutungen des ein oder anderen Terminus wohl weit weniger bekannt ist, als man anhand deiner Beiträge vermuten dürfte.


----------



## excitusz (24. März 2009)

Also jetzt mal ganz ganz erlich, würde ich zu den opfern gehöhren, ich würde mich für deutschland schämen, ich meine ich habe mir vorgestellt wenn ich selbst opfer währe, es ist nicht leicht aber es geht irgendwo, wenn ich mir dann vorstelle das die medien und politiker solche diskussionen führen über dinge , die man eigentlich mit menschlicher logic nachvollziehen kann, das es ihm nicht gut ging, sein vater ne waffe hatte einfach so liegend, 1+1=2 eine leichte rechnung, würde jeder ne waffe haben gebe es jeden tag solche amok läufe, meistens erhängt sich so ein opfer der gesellschaft, aber wenn er ne waffe zwischen die finger kriegt dann will er halt nochmal druf hauen, warum auch immer, er ist dann ja eh tot was interessierts ihn, für mich will er nur miteilen das die gesellschaft ihn nicht verstanden hat und seine familie, genau das tut die politik im moment auch nicht. 

Der mensch hat nunmal rache gefühle und hass, das ist menschlich und das werden wir durch verbote von lächerlichen ab18 spielen nix ändern, es gehört zum Menschen und wenn die gesellschaft immer weiter egoistisch wird geldgirieg machthunrig ( wie in diesem fall) und nur auf materielle dinge aus ist, dann wird es diese opfer immer wieder geben.

Ich frage mich warum ich darüber diskutiere, es ist so sinnlos und blendet nur vor den echten problemen die deutschland hat, vorallem schulesysteme und familien .


----------



## excitusz (24. März 2009)

Ich finde wir müssen uns währen für unser Recht auf solche dinge und unser recht ,das wir nicht in ecken geschoben werden wo wir nicht hingehören, ich finde es wird mal wieder zeit für echte große demonstrationen auf den straßen.

Aus Prinzip und nicht nur wegen den games.


----------



## excitusz (24. März 2009)

Zusätzliche Demonstrationen gegen Pfeiffer und seine Co Anhänger für ihre dreckigen Lügen und Manipulationen, auch gegen diese unseriousen Nachrichtensender wie zdf/ard also ihr wisst wenn ich meine.


----------



## Nodhead (24. März 2009)

Ach ja die CDU, wenn sie im Bierzelt Bierhumpen stemmen und ihre Parolen bellen sind sie ja noch gut genug um über sie zu lachen, aber das was die jetzt abziehen geht wirklich zu weit. Rächt sich hoffentlich in spätestens 2 bis 5 Jahren wenn alle jugendlichen Wahlberechtigt sind und denen die Gelbe Karte zeigen, oder gleich die Rote und raus aus'm Bundestag!


----------



## Huskyboy (24. März 2009)

excitusz am 24.03.2009 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Zusätzliche Demonstrationen gegen Pfeiffer und seine Co Anhänger für ihre dreckigen Lügen und Manipulationen, auch gegen diese unseriousen Nachrichtensender wie zdf/ard also ihr wisst wenn ich meine.



durch das weglassen eines wichtigen! absatzes in der news betreibt PCG hier gezielte manipulation..


----------



## excitusz (24. März 2009)

Naja die junge generation der cduler ist eher auf unserer seite, ich denke  nicht das sie jemals damit durchkommen ab 18 sachen zu verbieten also games, weil ich meine demokratie gibt es ja noch und das währe doch zu viel, ausser sie wollen dafür sorgen das die jugend wieder mehr demonstriert und randaliert für gründe wie , kein DDR staat in der BDR ect ^^

Ich sehe schon wie die jugend WoW oder CS zeichen an zügen sprayet ^^


----------



## oOTetrapackOo (24. März 2009)

alle denken das Problem liegt an den 
"Killerspielen"

Das ist völliger quatsch.

Das Problem liegt an der Gesellschaft, aber die 
die "hohen Tiere" die Gesellschaft nicht ändern 
wollen suchen sie etwas worauf sie alles 
schieben können.

Das sind in diesem Fall die Ego-Shooter.

Ich finde das total bescheuert, das immer die 
Gamer dafür herhalten müssen.


----------



## FYYFF (24. März 2009)

excitusz am 24.03.2009 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Zusätzliche Demonstrationen gegen Pfeiffer und seine Co Anhänger für ihre dreckigen Lügen und Manipulationen, auch gegen diese unseriousen Nachrichtensender wie zdf/ard also ihr wisst wenn ich meine.



ARD/ZDF sind doch noch harmlos. Bei den Rentner-Sendern kann ich die Furcht und die Stigmatisierung von allem Neuem und Unbekannten nachvollziehen.
Viel schlimmer sind die ganzen Privatsender, allen voran n-tv und der Rest der Bertelsmann-Agitprop-Sender. Da findet der ganze Zirkus rein aus dem durchaus durchsichtigem Grund der Meinungsmache und der Quote statt. Und da wird dann halt ca. 3h nach dem Amoklauf den Schülern Geld gezahlt für die Aussage "der hat Killerspiele gespielt".  Und da wird dann halt gezeigt "das ist Counterstrike!" mit nem Youtube(!!)-Video wo man schön deutlich im Titel lesen kann "Bloody-Mod".
Das ist widerwärtiger als es irgendein Egoshooter je sein könnte.


----------



## Huskyboy (24. März 2009)

ihr wisst schon das es von der Stadt Stuttgart kompromissbereitschaft hab, aber der veranstalter eines auf trotziges kind gemacht hat? Das hat PCGames unterschlagen


----------



## Spassbremse (24. März 2009)

HanFred am 24.03.2009 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Mowers am 24.03.2009 11:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Ich bin der Meinung, dass jetzt auch alle Fitnesscenter geschlossen werden sollten. Schlieslich war er ja auch in einem. Übermäßiger Kraftsport fördert die Gewalt!!!!11eins11



Naja, immerhin war's einmal nicht der dämliche "Brotvergleich"... 


@topic:

Obwohl es sich um eine rein populistische Aktion handelt, ist diese Reaktion der Stadt Stuttgart doch nachvollziehbar...


----------



## excitusz (24. März 2009)

Tetra, das ist nix neues was du schreibst ^^
recht haste aber dann müssen wir demonstrieren, ich finde die Spielehersteller sind uns einiges Schuldig und ich finde die sollten große demontrationen organisieren, schliesslich sind wir eine familie  EA  GO GO GO Ihr seid uns einiges schuldig, wenn ihr das organisiert im großen stile und medienwirksam, dann seid ihr wieder in meinem herzen  ach ja ich komme natürlich zu demonstration, versprochen !


----------



## Huskyboy (24. März 2009)

excitusz am 24.03.2009 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Tetra, das ist nix neues was du schreibst ^^
> recht haste aber dann müssen wir demonstrieren, ich finde die Spielehersteller sind uns einiges Schuldig



ihr habt für euer geld ware bekommen, die sind euch garnichts schuldig..


----------



## excitusz (24. März 2009)

Huskyboy am 24.03.2009 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> excitusz am 24.03.2009 14:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja sicher, aber hier gehts um mehr als nur Ware, hier geht es um Leidenschaft udn das hat EA verbockt und das ziemlich


----------



## Huskyboy (24. März 2009)

da ist EAs Bankkonto anderer meinung,.. das sind Gewinnorientiere firmen keine Wohlfahrtsverbände..


----------



## Nodhead (24. März 2009)

Huskyboy am 24.03.2009 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ihr wisst schon das es von der Stadt Stuttgart kompromissbereitschaft gab, aber der veranstalter eines auf trotziges kind gemacht hat? Das hat PCGames unterschlagen


Ja, steht ja auch im Text, und? Ich würde das auch nicht als trotziges Kind bezeichnen. These: Nur weil jemand es mit einer Biathlonwaffe geschafft hat jemanden zu töten, würde niemand diesen Sport unterbinden. Aber wenn jemand böse Peng Peng Spiele [Sicht der CDU] spielt, geistig labil ist und dann durchdreht, muss das Spiel, was als solches völlig harmlos ist gegenüber Menschen, sofort verschwinden. Soll die CDU lieber Bier verbieten, das bringt vielmehr Menschen um, die genausowenig verantwortungsbewusst damit umgehen können, wie ein gewisser Tim mit Waffen.

Und wo ich's grad nochmal gelesen hab von wegen Schweigeminute. Wozu so ein Rotz, ich kenn die nicht, die kennen mich nicht. Wenns der Bundestag macht ist's ja ok, aber sowas wieder als Zwang durchzusetzen ist nurnoch heuchlerisch. Lebend interessieren sie uns nicht, wennse Tot sind ja schnell "Mitgefühl" zeigen... Die CDU versuchts halt mit Verboten weiterzutreiben...


----------



## Huskyboy (24. März 2009)

Nodhead am 24.03.2009 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo ich's grad nochmal gelesen hab von wegen Schweigeminute. Wozu so ein Rotz, ich kenn die nicht, die kennen mich nicht. Wenns der Bundestag macht ist's ja ok, aber sowas wieder als Zwang durchzusetzen ist nurnoch heuchlerisch. Lebend interessieren sie uns nicht, wennse Tot sind ja schnell "Mitgefühl" zeigen... Die CDU versuchts halt mit Verboten weiterzutreiben...



um wenigstens ein bisschen anteilnahme zu zeigen, wär die veranstaltung in Kiel bräuchte man sowas sicher nicht, aber sie ist quasi in der nachbarschaft des tatortes.. 

und ich finde das verbot der veranstaltung total richtig, man hätte auch auf Counterstrike verzichten können


----------



## cosmo76 (24. März 2009)

Wenn man aus Pietätsgründen darauf verzichtet, bedeutet dass natürlich auch,
dass ein unmittelbarer Zusammenhang zwischen Computerspielen und der Tat
hergestellt wird. Und ich denke, dass sollten wir nicht gutheißen. Ich habe allerdings auch Verstädnis für die Politiker, die als erstes natürlich ihrer potenzielen Wählerschaft gefallen wollen. Deren Denkweise ist nunmal, dass ein Großteil der Computerspieler noch nicht einmal wahlberichtigt ist, es ist also eine rationale Entscheidung dieser Lobby im Moment nicht zuviel
Beachtung zu schenken.


----------



## NinjaWursti (24. März 2009)

Ich finde das Verbot eigentlich schwachsinnig, da Computerspiele meines Wissens nach bei diesem Fall noch nicht im Zusammenhang mit der Tat stehen.


----------



## NoFragHein (24. März 2009)

excitusz am 24.03.2009 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 24.03.2009 14:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Irgendwie siehst Du das ganze etwas verbissen! Ich habe angst vor Dir und würde Dir raten, die Finger von solchen Spielen zu lassen!   
Es geht hier nicht um Religion, es geht um Computerspiele, die zur freien Entfaltung der Persönlichkeit gehören, aber wenn sie zum Verlust von Realitätswahrnehmung führen, sollte man nachdenklich werden.Lasst die Kirche im Dorf! So viel wird nicht passieren und es geht hier darum, dass das Event in Stuttgart abgesagt wurde und nicht, dass Computerspiele verboten werden!


----------



## oceano (24. März 2009)

Huskyboy am 24.03.2009 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ihr wisst schon das es von der Stadt Stuttgart kompromissbereitschaft hab, aber der veranstalter eines auf trotziges kind gemacht hat? Das hat PCGames unterschlagen




Meinst du den Vorschlag, dass die doch lieber was anderes als CS zocken sollen und das mit der Schweigeminute? Sorry, aber das ist albern. 1. Wär das ja dann sowas wie ein "Schuldeingeständnis" also das die Spiele maßgeblich für den Amoklauf verantwortlich wären und 2. ne Schweigeminute einzufordern ist ja wohl pervers. Entweder macht man das von sich aus oder gar nicht. Als Angehöriger wollte ich bestimmt keine falsche, aufgezwungene Beileidsbekundung.  

Ich kann die Intention der Stadt sehr gut nachvollziehen, aber auch die der Veranstalter. Als Angehöriger würde mich das alles aber einfach nur noch ankotzen. Ich würde wollen, dass die wirklichen Ursachen angegangen oder zumindest erstmal diskutiert werden, stattdessen wird aus Populismus überall so ein realitätsferner Kindergarten veranstaltet.


----------



## NoFragHein (24. März 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Huskyboy (24. März 2009)

tja ist man nicht kompromissbereit steht man eben vor der tür statt in der halle

ich versteh auch nicht wo das problem ist auf Counterstrike zu verzichten, als wenns keine alternativen geben würd

vorallem versteh ich nicht das man nicht von sich aus die veranstaltung wenigstens verschoben hat, das wär wohl in verhandlung mit der stadt das einfachste gewesen, einen monat oder so, das problem ist halt das der Tatort direkt in der nachbarschaft ist

daher hab ich absolutes verständniss für die stadt das eben nicht zu wollen


----------



## kRaNkEsKiNd (24. März 2009)

Am Samstag wird in der Hansestadt Lübeck der Ausnahmezustand ausgerufen. Alle Läden bleiben geschlossen, große Teile der Innenstadt sind gesperrt. Es ist kaum Möglich zum Bahnhof zu gelangen, oder gar davon weg. Und das alles wegen einer Demonstration von Rechten - und der Antwort der Kirchen und Linken. Danach wird man sagen: Es war gar nicht so schlimm. 1700 Polizisten haben das geklärt. Es gab wenig zerstörte Autos, kaum beschädigte Läden und alles ist einigermaßen friedlich abgelaufen. Niemand käme auf die Idee diese alljährliche Demo zu verbieten, da hier ja die verfassungsrechtliche Freiheit eingeschränkt wird. 
Ja, aber ein eSport Event kann von einer Stadt einfach so verboten werden..., 

tja,... was soll man dazu ncoh sagen. Ganz ganz armes Deutschland.


----------



## NoFragHein (24. März 2009)

Nodhead am 24.03.2009 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo ich's grad nochmal gelesen hab von wegen Schweigeminute. Wozu so ein Rotz, ich kenn die nicht, die kennen mich nicht. Wenns der Bundestag macht ist's ja ok, aber sowas wieder als Zwang durchzusetzen ist nurnoch heuchlerisch. Lebend interessieren sie uns nicht, wennse Tot sind ja schnell "Mitgefühl" zeigen... Die CDU versuchts halt mit Verboten weiterzutreiben...




Aber Du sollst uns interessieren?!   
Ich kannte die Schüler und Lehrer dieser Schule nicht und hätte sie wohl auch nicht wahrgenommen, d.h. aber nicht, dass ich keine Anteilnahme zeigen kann, wenn so eine Tragödie passiert. Wenn Deine Einstellung aus dem Spielen von "Killerspielen" resultiert, kann ich die Diskussion allmälich nachvollziehen!


----------



## DaStash (24. März 2009)

kRaNkEsKiNd am 24.03.2009 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Am Samstag wird in der Hansestadt Lübeck der Ausnahmezustand ausgerufen. Alle Läden bleiben geschlossen, große Teile der Innenstadt sind gesperrt. Es ist kaum Möglich zum Bahnhof zu gelangen, oder gar davon weg. Und das alles wegen einer Demonstration von Rechten - und der Antwort der Kirchen und Linken. Danach wird man sagen: Es war gar nicht so schlimm. 1700 Polizisten haben das geklärt. Es gab wenig zerstörte Autos, kaum beschädigte Läden und alles ist einigermaßen friedlich abgelaufen. Niemand käme auf die Idee diese alljährliche Demo zu verbieten, da hier ja die verfassungsrechtliche Freiheit eingeschränkt wird.
> Ja, aber ein eSport Event kann von einer Stadt einfach so verboten werden...,
> 
> tja,... was soll man dazu ncoh sagen. Ganz ganz armes Deutschland.


Der Unterschied ist folgender. Ersteres ist ein öffentliches Recht und zweiterres eine private Entscheidung und da gilt nun einmal das Hausrecht. Es gibt ja schliesslich kein Grundrecht auf ein E-Sportevent. 

MfG


----------



## STF (24. März 2009)

Hier mal eine Meinung/Blogeintrag von der *Privatperson* Boris Schneider-Johne zu dem Thema:
http://www.dreisechzig.net/wp/archives/1631


----------



## Huskyboy (24. März 2009)

STF am 24.03.2009 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal eine Meinung/Blogeintrag von der *Privatperson* Boris Schneider-Johne zu dem Thema:
> http://www.dreisechzig.net/wp/archives/1631



igitt der ekeltyp.. da hat Microsoft echt nen tollen fang mit gemacht..


----------



## FYYFF (24. März 2009)

Huskyboy am 24.03.2009 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> und ich finde das verbot der veranstaltung total richtig



Ich nicht. Und nu? 
Irgendwie konnt mir noch keiner der "Ich kann die Stadt verstehen"-Versteher deutlich erklären warum es nun so nötig sein sein soll das a) die Veranstaltung abgesagt/verschoben etc werden soll und b) eine eingeforderte Schweigeminute eine ganz tolle Idee sein soll die man nienich ablehnen kann als gebildeter Mitteleuropäer (um mal die Fabel vom bockigen Veranstalter aufzugreifen).

Zum ersten Punkt: ist die zeitliche und räumliche Nähe zum Tatort ein für die (eingeforderte) Trauer wichtig? Wenn ja, dann sollte man schleunigstg ganz Deutschland schwarz beflaggen und durchgängig schweigen. Irgendwo findet immer was tragisches statt und räumliche "Nähe" ist auch Definitionssache (für den sind 10 km nah für den andern 100 km...wer legt das im Zweifelsfall fest?). Die Veranstaltung war wohl auch schon länger geplant und ob man das immer verschieben kann ist nicht so klar (Liga und so...Fußball kann man auch net von heut auf morgen verschieben).  Wobei ich zugebe da keine Ahnung zu haben, ich stells mir nur schwer vor nach Monaten Planung mit Liga und pipapo eins der Spiele rauszunehmen, aber da kann man mich gern korrigieren.

Zum zweiten Punkt: wenn diese Schweigeminute nicht von JEDER größeren Veranstaltung in/um Stuttgart gefordert wird ist das nichts weiter als Schikane. Oder Vorverurteilung. Was auch immer, es bleibt eine widerwärtige Sache.
Das nun Leute die so hoffe ich mal den ganzen "Spiele=das Böse"-Blödsinn durchschauen trotzdem die Schuld beim Schikanierten suchen, finde ich fatal. Genauso fatal wie die Tatsache das auch viele junge Leute die es besser wissen sollten, eben jenem Blödsinn durchaus glauben, weil "könnt ja was dran sein".
Aber das war ja in Deutschland leider noch nie anders...schnell vorverurteilen,  "der wird schon was ausgefressen haben, wenn er angeklagt wird" und "wer sich verteidigt, klagt sich an" bekommt man ja quasi mit der Muttermilch eingehämmert im Land des schlafenden Michels. *seufz*


----------



## baiR (24. März 2009)

Auch wieder nen typischer Fall von Ahnungslosigkeit und trotzdem einfach verbieten was andere Hirnie Minister und bescheuerte Krimonologen sagen, weil diese ja immer die Wahrheit sprechen und mit dem was sie sagen recht haben.

Die Deutschen haben durch ihre Vorgeschichte überhaupt nichts gelernt und lassen sich immer noch genauso von Medien und Politik manipulieren wie früher.
Ich komme mir als leidenschaftlicher Zocker wirklich diskriminiert vor wenn ich so etwas lesen muss.

Ich bin auch gegen Alkohol an unter 18 jährigen und trotzdem gibt es immer wieder Alkoholleichen im Alter von 11-17 Jahren. 
Und wird der Alkohol verboten?
Nein natürlich nicht. Grund er darf nicht an Minderjährigen ausgehändigt werden.

Aber Spiele die nicht für Minderjährige gedacht sind können verboten werden weil ja trotzdem die Minderjährigen an die Spiele kommen. Logik?, ich glaube nicht.


----------



## Huskyboy (24. März 2009)

um deine argumentation mal einzustampfen

Fußballspiele werden oft genug verlegt, vorallem kurz vor der Winterpause.. wenn man will geht das, nur hier hat der veranstalter das bockige kind gespielt und war zu keinem! kompromiss bereit, selbst schuld

seltsam, ich fühl mich kein bisschen diskriminiert, muss daran liegen das ich über 18 bin


----------



## STF (24. März 2009)

Huskyboy am 24.03.2009 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> igitt der ekeltyp.. da hat Microsoft echt nen tollen fang mit gemacht..



Sehr qualifizierter Beitrag... und dazu noch so unpersönlich und passend zum Thema.


----------



## Worrel (24. März 2009)

Huskyboy am 24.03.2009 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> STF am 24.03.2009 14:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keine Ahnung, was du für ein Problem mit dem hast, aber was er in seinem Blog schreibt, hat Hand und Fuß.


----------



## X3niC (24. März 2009)

Sry aber warum scheigeminute(unten aufgegriffen)
Es sterben täglich hunderte von Menschen....Jetzt nicht falsch verstehen ich hab respekt vor den Opfern des Amoklaufs und mir tut des auch eht leid für die aber ich meine es sterben mindesten genauso viele Leute täglich durch schusswaffen und durch noch grausamere taten...und pc spiele dafür verantwortlich zu machen....Die trage halt genauso ihre teilschuld klar wenn jmd labil ist reicht auch n trocknes brot-->zahn tut weh messer nehm rum renn......


----------



## Worrel (24. März 2009)

Huskyboy am 24.03.2009 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ich versteh auch nicht wo das problem ist auf Counterstrike zu verzichten, als wenns keine alternativen geben würd


Dir ist schon klar, daß das in etwa so ist, als ob man statt einer Fußball- EM plötzlich ein Tischtennisturnier veranstaltet ...?


----------



## FYYFF (24. März 2009)

Huskyboy am 24.03.2009 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> um deine argumentation mal einzustampfen
> 
> Fußballspiele werden oft genug verlegt, vorallem kurz vor der Winterpause.. wenn man will geht das, nur hier hat der veranstalter das bockige kind gespielt und war zu keinem! kompromiss bereit, selbst schuld
> 
> seltsam, ich fühl mich kein bisschen diskriminiert, muss daran liegen das ich über 18 bin




Ok, das Fußballspiele schnell verschoben werden können liegt vielleicht auch am Organisationsgrad der Liga etc, spielt aber an sich keine Rolle.
Die Sauerei bei der Sache ist nicht ob das verschoben hätte werden können, oder ob man auf CS hätte verzichten können. Die Infamie liegt in der Forderung an sich, die mit keinem vernünftigen Argument erklärbar ist.
Der Veranstalter soll gefälligst ordentlich Buße tun für eine Sache mit der er nix zu tun hat und weigert sich. Daraus den Schluß zu ziehen der Veranstalter wäre Schuld...dazu gehört eine gewisse Chuzpe.

Nur so um mal auf den letzte Satz einzugehen, obwohl ich ihn eher überflüssig und provozierend fand. Ich bin fast 30 und ich spiele eher selten Egoshooter (schon gar nicht in ner Liga) und ich fühl mich trotzdem stigmatisiert. Mir und Millionen anderen Menschen werden irgendwelche Tendenzen unterstellt, ich muß mich für mein Hobby rechtfertigen und mir auch noch ein wie auch immer geartetes menschliches Versagen vorwerfen lassen...weil ich gern Computerspiele spiele. 
Wenn das keine Diskriminierung ist, dann weiß ich nicht was es sonst sein soll.
Aber vermutlich bin ich daran selber schuld, denn wer angeklagt wird wird schon was ausgefressen haben, stimmts?


----------



## Huskyboy (24. März 2009)

Worrel am 24.03.2009 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 24.03.2009 14:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hätte was, da können die wenigstens nicht ganz so rumrumpeln   

trotzdem gäbs alternativen, die sinnvollste wär sicher das verschieben gewesen, die Stadt war eben gesprächsbereit, nur der veranstalter eben nicht, selbst schuld

seltsam, ich musste mich noch nie für mein Hobby rechtfertigen


----------



## CypeK (24. März 2009)

"Irakkrieg-Konsequenz: UN verbietet Strategiespiele"


----------



## Bonkic (24. März 2009)

Worrel am 24.03.2009 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 24.03.2009 14:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




stimmt, vieles von dem dort gesagten, kann ich auch so unterschreiben.

ein wenig peinlich fand ich aber seinen, mit aggressivem unterton versehenen ("irgendein idiot") hinweis darauf, dass er hier als privatperson spreche:
er gibt als kontakt eine microsoft- adresse an, der seitenname deutet auf eine m. nähe hin, in allen bereichen geht er nur auf belange der xbox ein, er weist mehrfach auf seine tätigkeit bei microsoft hin etc etc 

da muss er sich eigentlich nicht wundern, dass seine meinungsäusserungen auch microsoft zugerechnet werden.
dafür muss man eigentlich kein "idiot " sein.


----------



## Boesor (24. März 2009)

Interessant finde ich, dass sich der Veranstalter scheinbar nicht die Spur für den Amoklauf zu interessieren scheint.

Das man zu diesem zeitpunkt, wo sogar alle Bundesligisten eine Schweigeminute beim Fußball abhalten und mit Trauerflor spielen, völlig ignoriert ist nicht gerade schlau.

Einfach ignorieren wird da kaum weiterhelfen


----------



## FYYFF (24. März 2009)

Huskyboy am 24.03.2009 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> hätte was, da können die wenigstens nicht ganz so rumrumpeln
> 
> trotzdem gäbs alternativen, die sinnvollste wär sicher das verschieben gewesen, die Stadt war eben gesprächsbereit, nur der veranstalter eben nicht, selbst schuld
> 
> seltsam, ich musste mich noch nie für mein Hobby rechtfertigen



Und weil die Schuldthese von Heise so verbreitet wird ist sie also unverrückbar richtig? Auf anderen Newsseiten wird mittlerweile davon gesprochen, das der Veranstalter mit der Presserklärung der Stadt vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt wurde. Und nu? 
Ich sage es spielt immer noch KEINE Rolle ob der Veranstalter etwas hätte anders machen können. Die Forderung hätte niemals in der Form erhoben werden dürfen.

PS. Wenn du dich im derzeitigen Hexenjagdklima noch nicht für dein Hobby rechtfertigen mußtest, sammelst du vermutlich Briefmarken, oder hast recht wenig mit Leuten geredet in den letzten paar Wochen.


----------



## hackology (24. März 2009)

*Diskussionen über Diskussionen. Wie wäre es, wenn dieses Jahr alle den Hintern bewegen und auch mal wählen gehen würden? ? ? 

Der beste und wohl einfachste Weg dumme Politiker zu "bestrafen"  ... den Rest kann sich jeder dann wohl denken ... *


----------



## Boesor (24. März 2009)

X3niC am 24.03.2009 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Sry aber warum scheigeminute(unten aufgegriffen)
> Es sterben täglich hunderte von Menschen....Jetzt nicht falsch verstehen ich hab respekt vor den Opfern des Amoklaufs und mir tut des auch eht leid für die aber ich meine es sterben mindesten genauso viele Leute täglich durch schusswaffen und durch noch grausamere taten...und pc spiele dafür verantwortlich zu machen....Die trage halt genauso ihre teilschuld klar wenn jmd labil ist reicht auch n trocknes brot-->zahn tut weh messer nehm rum renn......



Denk mal über die räumliche Nähe von Stuttgart zu Winnenden nach.
Ja, es sterben täglich leute, und dennoch berührt uns das unterschiedlich, ist doch absolut logisch!


----------



## Huskyboy (24. März 2009)

Boesor am 24.03.2009 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant finde ich, dass sich der Veranstalter scheinbar nicht die Spur für den Amoklauf zu interessieren scheint.
> 
> Das man zu diesem zeitpunkt, wo sogar alle Bundesligisten eine Schweigeminute beim Fußball abhalten und mit Trauerflor spielen, völlig ignoriert ist nicht gerade schlau.
> 
> Einfach ignorieren wird da kaum weiterhelfen


vorallem nicht wenn man dann eine Halle benutzen will die der öffentlichen hand, sprich der stadt stuttgart gehört, ist durchaus verständlich das die bei so einem trotzigen veranstalter da keine andere wahl haben


----------



## Boesor (24. März 2009)

hackology am 24.03.2009 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> *Diskussionen über Diskussionen. Wie wäre es, wenn dieses Jahr alle den Hintern bewegen und auch mal wählen gehen würden? ? ?
> 
> Der beste und wohl einfachste Weg dumme Politiker zu "bestrafen"  ... den Rest kann sich jeder dann wohl denken ... *



Und, welche Partei schlägst du vor?


----------



## FYYFF (24. März 2009)

Huskyboy am 24.03.2009 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> das die bei so einem trotzigen veranstalter da keine andere wahl haben



Wer sich verteidigt klagt sich an!


----------



## Huskyboy (24. März 2009)

Boesor am 24.03.2009 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> hackology am 24.03.2009 15:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




die PoP und Die Partei natürlich! Oder Die Piratenpartei falls die zugelassen wird


----------



## KONNAITN (24. März 2009)

Huskyboy am 24.03.2009 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> bei so einem trotzigen veranstalter da keine andere wahl haben


Immer wieder dieses "der trotzige Veranstalter". Ich sehe das nicht so. Und wenn auch Warcraft 3 nicht gespielt werden darf, fehlt da in meinen Augen einfach schon eine vernünftige Gesprächsgrundlage. 

Hier übrigens das offizielle Statement der ESL zur Absage. Kann ja nicht schaden:



> *Kein Intel Friday Night Game in Stuttgart*
> 
> Das Intel Friday Night Game in Stuttgart am kommenden Freitag, 27. März, findet nicht statt. Der Mietvertrag für die Halle wurde uns am heutigen Dienstag gekündigt. Damit wird erstmalig in der siebenjährigen ESL Pro Series Geschichte ein Intel Friday Night Game abgesagt.
> Die ESL distanziert sich von den öffentlichen Vorwürfen seitens des Hallenbetreibers. Der Dialog über eine Verschiebung der Veranstaltung oder die Verwendung anderer Spiele wurde von der Stadt nicht gesucht, obwohl Turtle Entertainment jederzeit dialogbereit und lösungsorientiert war und ist. Wir bedauern die Absage, denn das Event und die vorgelagerte Eltern-LAN wären eine ideale Möglichkeit gewesen, sich differenziert mit dem Thema Computerspiele als Teil unserer heutigen Jugendkultur auseinander zu setzen und die Mediennutzung junger Menschen zu thematisieren und zu diskutieren.
> ...


----------



## Boesor (24. März 2009)

KONNAITN am 24.03.2009 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dialog über eine Verschiebung der Veranstaltung oder die Verwendung anderer Spiele wurde von der Stadt nicht gesucht, obwohl Turtle Entertainment jederzeit dialogbereit und lösungsorientiert war und ist.



Den Punkt finde ich interessant, steht er doch im genauen gegensatz zu dem,. was die Stadt behauptet.
Was stimmt denn nun?


----------



## STF (24. März 2009)

Boesor am 24.03.2009 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 24.03.2009 16:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist doch oft so. Es gibt nicht immer nur die eine Seite. Und als ziemlich Außenstehende, die wir in diesem Fall nun mal sind, wird man da auch nicht wirklich eine Antwort bekommen, wer nun was, wie, wo, wann, gesagt/behauptet hat. 
Es wird soviel/zuviel gemutmaßt und spekuliert.

Ob das im Sinne der Opfer ist?


----------



## moskitoo (24. März 2009)

Huskyboy am 24.03.2009 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 24.03.2009 13:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anscheinend ist gerade dieser Punkt strittig, da die Gegenseite genau das Gegenteil behauptet. Außerdem hat wurde auch nicht erwähnt das die "Elternlan" deshalb auch ausfällt. Auch hier wurden  auf anderen Seiten  Fakten (bewußt?) weggelassen.


----------



## KONNAITN (24. März 2009)

Boesor am 24.03.2009 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 24.03.2009 16:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist die Frage. 
Das Zitat, das hier in der News als Antwort auf die Bitte der Stadt nach einem Ausweichen auf andere Spiele dargestellt wird, stammt jedenfalls aus einem  Interview  in dem das gar nicht das Thema war. Das war die Antwort auf die Frage: "Was entgegnen Sie Kritikern, die sich für ein totales Verbot dieser Spiele einsetzen?".


----------



## hogan1980 (24. März 2009)

Ja richtig so!
Diese Ausbildungstädte für zukünftige Amokläufer (womöglich auch Terroristen!!)
gehört ausgeräuchert!
Ewige verdammnis über die Killerspieler!

Für die, die sich jetzt aufregen möchte.. Es war ironisch gemeint


----------



## Lion2k7 (24. März 2009)

Alle zocker, werden immer mehr zu potenziele Verbrecher gemacht. -.-


----------



## Boesor (24. März 2009)

Lion2k7 am 24.03.2009 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Alle zocker, werden immer mehr zu potenziele Verbrecher gemacht. -.-



Durch diese Absage? Jetzt fang nur nicht an zu übertreiben


----------



## Treichi (24. März 2009)

Boesor am 24.03.2009 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Lion2k7 am 24.03.2009 17:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er hat doch aber recht!   
Auch diese Absage ist ein Schritt, hin zu einem Verbot von Computerspielen und somit zu einer "Verbrecher-Gilde" namens Gamer, Zocker, usw. 
Schließlich gibt es in Deutschland so etwas wie Versammlungsfreiheit!


----------



## DrProof (24. März 2009)

Boa bitte kürzt News doch noch mehr... Da fehlen die Informationen das die ESL gebeten wurde auf dem EVENT eine Schweigeminute zum Gedenken an die Opfer einzuführen, dies wurde verneint und darauf wurde der ESL eine Absage erteilt für die IFNG in Stuttgart... nenene


----------



## Boesor (24. März 2009)

Treichi am 24.03.2009 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Schließlich gibt es in Deutschland so etwas wie Versammlungsfreiheit!



Bei diesem Satz weiß ich nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll!
Wie kannst du denn in diesem Kontext auf Versammlungsfreiheit kommen?


----------



## modderfreak (24. März 2009)

Warcraft ist jetz auch ein Killerspiel? Dann kanns ja nicht mehr lange dauern, bis Sims auf der Abschussliste steht.
Alles Idioten..


----------



## Nixtot (24. März 2009)

Unglaublich, ich dachte immer die dämlichkeit Schweizer Politiker lässt sich nicht überbieten, denkste : in nähester Nachbarschaft hat es noch viel grössere Nullen, mein Beileid Deutschland.

Den Leuten Ihr Hobby kaputtzumachen damit sie auf sonst nix gescheiteres zu tun haben und durch die Gassen ziehen Alk, Drogen und sonstwas reinpfeiffen das ist denen scheinbar lieber, würde mich nicht wundern wenn genau wegen so etwas einer Amok laeuft.


----------



## ING (24. März 2009)

wär ne schöne geste gewesen wenn die betreiber die veranstaltung von sich aus abgesagt , verschoben oder verlegt hätten, wäre nur angebracht gewesen, ich hätte zumindestens so gehandelt. ein verbot kann ich allerdings nicht begrüßen auch wenn ich es nachvollziehen kann, die hexenjagd trägt ihre früchte...


----------



## Spassbremse (24. März 2009)

Boesor am 24.03.2009 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Treichi am 24.03.2009 17:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil er nicht kapiert, dass der Hausherr (= Stadt Stuttgart) jederzeit Veranstaltungen verbieten kann, die in seinen Räumlichkeiten (=Liederhalle Stuttgart) stattfinden?


----------



## Boesor (24. März 2009)

Spassbremse am 24.03.2009 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil er nicht kapiert, dass der Hausherr (= Stadt Stuttgart) jederzeit Veranstaltungen verbieten kann, die in seinen Räumlichkeiten (=Liederhalle Stuttgart) stattfinden?



das habe ich auch schon so verstanden, aber wenn man keine ahnung hat, wieso hält man sich dann nicht einfach an Dieter Nuhr?


----------



## Xat (24. März 2009)

Unglaublich wie unreflektiert und ganz offensichtlich auch unrecherchiert solche News veröffentlicht werden. Als "Journalist" sollte man sich der Macht des Wortes bewußt sein und eben diese mit Sorgfalt wählen.
Die Stadt Stuttgart hat überhaupt kein Verbot ausgesprochen, lediglich der Mietvertrag für die Liederhalle wurde aufgelöst. Weder in der Pressemitteilung der Stadt Stuttgart noch in der ESL Meldung ist von einem Verbot die Rede.
Warum so unseriös? 
Sicher ist der Vorgang ein sehr fragwürdiger, aber kein Grund für niveaulose Stimmungsmache und Springer-Journalismus.
Angesichts solcher Ausrutscher oder Marketingeigentore wie diese unsägliche T-Shirt-Aktion sollte man sich in der Redaktion überlegen, ob es nicht besser ist, sich auf das zu konzentrieren was man kann, nämlich die Spielebranche zu beobachten. Diese Art des Journalismus ist jedenfalls weder der aktuellen Diskussion noch dem Anliegen der Spielergemeinschaft zuträglich. Damit baut ihr nicht die Vorurteile gegenüber Computerspielen ab, sondern lediglich eure eigene Glaubwürdigkeit!


----------



## Bonkic (24. März 2009)

Spassbremse am 24.03.2009 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 24.03.2009 17:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




na ja, ganz so isses ja nun nicht, obgleich das versammlungsrecht da nun wirklich gar nix mit zu tun hat. 
die stadt muss -für meine begriffe- schon einen triftigen grund anführen, um die veranstaltung abzublasen (ob der vorliegt, müssen andere entscheiden). 
und unter umständen hat die esl auch anrecht auf schadenersatz.


----------



## Spassbremse (24. März 2009)

Bonkic am 24.03.2009 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> na ja, ganz so isses ja nun nicht, obgleich das versammlungsrecht da nun wirklich gar nix mit zu tun hat.
> die stadt muss -für meine begriffe- schon einen triftigen grund anführen, um die veranstaltung abzublasen (ob der vorliegt, müssen andere entscheiden).
> und unter umständen hat die esl auch anrecht auf schadenersatz.



Da hast Du natürlich recht, aber wir müssen ja das Ganze nicht unnötig verkomplizieren.


----------



## moskitoo (24. März 2009)

DrProof am 24.03.2009 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Boa bitte kürzt News doch noch mehr... Da fehlen die Informationen das die ESL gebeten wurde auf dem EVENT eine Schweigeminute zum Gedenken an die Opfer einzuführen, dies wurde verneint und darauf wurde der ESL eine Absage erteilt für die IFNG in Stuttgart... nenene



Turtle Entertaiment bestreitet dies. Wer nun recht hat, vermag ich nicht zu entscheiden. Aber es ist nicht als unbestrittener Fakt anzusehen.

Edit: In Ansbach (Mittelfranken)  wurde auch schon ein Konzert von Hans Söllner (liberaler Liedermacher) verboten , weil er angeblich das Volk aufhetze.  Anscheinend hat also die Stadt das Recht, sämtliche Veranstaltungen abzusagen, ohne dass sie dafür einen trifftigen Grund haben muss.


----------



## Bonkic (24. März 2009)

Spassbremse am 24.03.2009 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 24.03.2009 18:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




stimmt.


----------



## Loki2643 (24. März 2009)

Ich bin echt (fast) sprachlos...


----------



## KONNAITN (24. März 2009)

Bonkic am 24.03.2009 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> und unter umständen hat die esl auch anrecht auf schadenersatz.


Das sehen die offenbar ähnlich.



> Zudem behält sich Turtle Entertainment rechtliche Schritte vor, sagte Mazari. In der Regel sehen Mietverträge für Veranstaltungsorte vor, dass der Vermieter dem Mieter sämtliche ausgefallenen Einnahmen zu ersetzen hat, wenn er den Vertrag ohne außerordentlichen Grund innerhalb einer bestimmten Frist vor dem Termin der Veranstaltung kündigt. Hinzu kommen unter Umständen noch gesonderte Vertragsstrafen.
> Golem.de


----------



## aden (24. März 2009)

Zwischendurch sind hier soviele gute Beiträge und kein namhafter Politiker wird jemals davon Kenntnis nehmen. Wie auch ? Unser Medium Internet, Blogs und Foren wie dieses, ist fast allen zum Meinungsaustausch in dieser Art nicht geläufig.

Die idealistische Möglichkeit wäre eine Bundesweite Aufklärungskampagne starten die auch für ältere Mitbürger und Politiker zugänglich und schmackhaft ist. Gesponsort von den Spieleherstellern, denn ohne Geldgeber geht es nunmal nicht. 
Fraglich ist ob man eine sachliche Auseinandersetzung seitens der Regierung überhaupt wünscht wenn man dadurch wissentlich einen so vermeintlich(auch Spieler werden wählen...) guten Sündenbock verlieren würde.
Kaum einer macht sich Gedanken um fehlende Zukunftsperspektiven, Mobbing, Ausgrenzung, Verständniss- und Hilfslosigkeit in der Schulzeit eines "Amokläufers" wenn man die Schuld einfach zu den Spielen schieben kann.
Auf das Fernsehen als allgemein anerkanntes Informationsmedium kann man wohl nicht zählen, es ist zu beschäftigt damit die Unterhaltungs-Konkurrenz mit unsachlichen und wissentlich auf falschen Tatsachen und Bildern beruhenden Hetzkampagnen zu verunglimpfen.

Die realistische Möglichkeit ist man sitzt das ganze aus, Lügen haben kurze Beine. 
Früher oder später, wenn auch nach Verboten (Zensurstaat ?) und Diskriminierungen wird sich bewarheiten dass Computerspiele nicht zu dieser tragischen Form der Gewalt führen.
Ich würde mir wünschen mehr Erwachsene und vor allem auch die Verantwortlichen der Politik würden bei einer kleinen Lan mit ~15 Leuten, wie ich sie selbst gerne Veranstalte, vorbeischauen und sich selbst ein Bild davon machen welche Mitmenschen da am spielen sind. Aber vor allem wie abstrakt im Vergleich zu realer Gewalt und entspannt das ganze ist. 


Ich würde mich freuen wenn jeder ein Teil dazubeiträgt die Akzeptanz und das Verständnis gegenüber unserem Hobby zu verbessern. Zeigt euren Eltern die Spiele die ihr spielt. Zeigt ihnen dass es in Counterstrike nicht um das stumme Abmetzeln von Menschen, wie in den Medien dargestellt, geht sondern um Teamspiel, Taktik, Abstimmung und Reaktionsvermögen.
Zeigt ihnen das Warcraft 3  mit Schach zu vergleichen ist statt mit dem Planen eines Terroranschlags. Zeigt ihnen das Qu*ke 3 und Unreal Tournament Reaktionsvermögen, Auge-Hand Koordination und Vorrauschauendes Handeln fordern um erfolgreich zu sein statt Skrupellosigkeit und Gewaltbereitschaft. 

Zeigt ihnen wie Comichaft durch eine bunte Welt springend mit dem Raketenwerfer schiessen wirklich ist.
Zeigt euren Mitmenschen welch falsches Bild ihnen von unseren Medien Vermittelt wird - 
dann ist das wichtigste schon erledigt.

Btw.: das Suchtpotential von Spielen und dessen Auswirkungen sind ein anderes (wie ich finde gefährlicheres) Blatt als das was gerade zur Debatte steht.

mfg ein killerspielespieler


----------



## wwwstampedde (24. März 2009)

Ständig hört man von Politikern, dass wir unseren Alltag nicht von Terroristen und deren Aktivitäten beeinflussen lassen sollen und werden.
Letztlich ist so ein Amoklauf nichts anderes als Terrorismus, wenngleich mit einer anderen Ursache.

Wieso sollen wir nun unseren Alltag nach solchen Menschen ausrichten? Wieso werden sportliche Veranstaltungen aus blindem Aktionismus beeinträchtigt? Trauern sollten wir, zweifelsohne. An der Ursachenforschung und -beseitigung arbeiten, das hat gewiss eine hohe Priorität. Aber ist es denn wirklich sinnvoll, das nun jeder Bürger zu jeder Uhrzeit am trauern ist? Ich denke nicht. Daher gehören Freizeitveranstaltungen weiterhin zum normalen Leben und diese sollten unbeirrt durchgeführt werden.

So tragisch es sein mag: Gebt einzelnen Individuen nicht noch zusätzlich eine Plattform, stärkt ihre Bekanntheit nicht noch und regt damit möglicherweise Trittbrettfahrer an. Behandelt es mit dem notwendigen Ernst, jedoch nicht über Gebühr.


----------



## Huskyboy (24. März 2009)

KONNAITN am 24.03.2009 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 24.03.2009 18:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann wär natürlich erstmal die frage zu klären ob ein triftiger grund vorlag, meiner meinung nach schon aber das muss ein richter entscheiden


----------



## Bonkic (24. März 2009)

Huskyboy am 24.03.2009 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 24.03.2009 18:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




du warst in einem früheren leben nicht zufällig mal ein papagei?


----------



## Seelenfresss (24. März 2009)

lächerlich sag ich nur..


----------



## golani79 (24. März 2009)

Seelenfresss am 24.03.2009 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> lächerlich sag ich nur..



dito


----------



## SCUX (24. März 2009)

?Alle?Jahre?wieder?........
ab wie vielen Jahren sollte man eigentlich sagen;
"_lasst sie doch reden, und regt euch nicht so auf_"   

bei gefühlten 2Millionen News zum Thema "Killerspiele" frag ich mich schon wer hier das **Killer** in Verbindung mit Spiele bringt


----------



## Atropa (24. März 2009)

SCUX am 24.03.2009 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> bei gefühlten 2Millionen News zum Thema "Killerspiele" frag ich mich schon wer hier das **Killer** in Verbindung mit Spiele bringt



Finde ich ebenfalls absolut unpassend, dass man dieses bescheuerte Wort auch noch als Schlagwort sämtlicher News nimmt.
Aber anscheinend will man wohl mit aller Macht den seriösen Ruf der PCG in kürzester Zeit an die Wand fahren ?


----------



## Untopius (24. März 2009)

"oder laufen glei amok gegen CDUler ^^"
-----------------------------------
"echt kein wunder warum die NPD ständig wächst -.-" 

-> btw. Smileys relativieren solche Aussagen NICHT
-----------------------------------
"Das ist nur noch lächerlich. 
Politiker waren und sind einfach vollidioten."
-----------------------------------
"es gibt viel mehr massenmörder unter 
politikern als unter normalen bürgern." 
-----------------------------------
"Außerdem frage ich mich ernsthaft, was der Käse mit der Schweigeminute soll?
- war der Täter "bekennder" Counter-Strike Spieler?
- werden beim Fußball, in der Disco, in Kino oder beim Eislaufen Schweigeminuten eingelegt?

- Nein?
- wieso sollte dann bei dieser Veranstaltung eine eingelegt werden?"
-----------------------------------
"Asoziales Politiker-Pack!" 
-----------------------------------
Was haben solche unqualifizierte Kommentare in so einer "Diskussion" zu suchen? Man kann seinem Ärger ja Luft machen, aber dann doch auf ne angemessene Art und Weise. Einfach nur traurig, was hier manche ablassen. Was unterscheidet denn diese Hetze gegen scheinbar durchweg alle Politiker von 
dem was sich die Medien mit dem Durschnittsspieler erlauben?


----------



## c4l3vra (24. März 2009)

anscheinend hat man garkeine Lust Amokläufe in den Griff zu bekommen , Weil es ist doch am einfachsten alles auf Computerspiele ABZUWÄLZEN, als die wahren Gründe zu suchen.

wartet ab bald bald werden Autorennspiele verboten weil man damit verleitet wird ein Notorischer Raser zu werden!!! ebenso Aufbaustrategie da man dort ja das ziel hat die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reißen . Freut euch drauf bald nur noch "Barbie und Ihre  Freunde" zu spielen , Jedoch vorsicht könntet für pedophil gehalten werden. 
Es ist einfach ein Witz was wieder veranstaltet wird aber Deutschland-Like halt , ECHT traurig !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boesor (24. März 2009)

c4l3vra am 24.03.2009 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> anscheinend hat man garkeine Lust Amokläufe in den Griff zu bekommen , Weil es ist doch am einfachsten alles auf Computerspiele ABZUWÄLZEN, als die wahren Gründe zu suchen.



  Der Vorwurf wird auch nicht gerade origineller


----------



## SCUX (24. März 2009)

c4l3vra am 24.03.2009 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> ......


willst du damit ausdrücken das du davon ausgehst das ein 14Jähriger mit einem Shooter-Konsum von täglich 10Stunden keinen an der Klatsche hat  :-o 

Was mich immer wundert ist die Tatsache das solche Themen nicht spezifiziert werden.
Es geht ja im Grunde nicht um das Thema Gewalt, meines Erachtens auch nicht wirklich tiefsinnig um Gewalt in Spielen.
Sondern schlicht weg das wir ein Problem haben im Bezug auf die Neumediale-Generation bzw. deren Konsum von Dingen die sie nicht konsumieren dürften.
FERTIG.
Ob das jetzt bei Alkohol so war/ist, bei Zigaretten oder gar Drogen.
*VERBOTE BRINGEN NICHTS*,
nun denkt der einfache, und in der Materie sich nicht auskennende Politiker:
"_mmh, da haben wir mit einer Sache ein Problem, da es nichts nützt es zu verbieten _(denn das ist es ja für diese Problemaltersgruppen) _schaffen wir es einfach ab_"
und bevor er den Gedanken zu Ende gedacht hat zündet er sich eine Zigarette an und trinkt ein Glas Wein (<----- da haben wir zwar ein noch viel größeres Problem in Bezug auf die Jugend, aber das Zeug kennt er ja, und will nicht darauf verzichten nur weil ein paar Eltern versäumen ihre Kinder richtig zu erziehen   )

Das Ganze ist ein Generationsproblem, nichts weiter.
ICH werde wissen was meine Kinder auf dem Computer so alles haben!
ICH werde es zu kontrollieren wissen was meine Kinder spielen und was sie nicht dürfen!
ICH werde meine Kinder offen, aber auch im gesetzlichen Rahmen (im Bezug auf was darf man ab welchem Alter) erziehen, sowie kontrollierte Ausnahmen machen.
ICH bin Jahrgang 78!
*ICH bin die Multimediale Generation!*

und wenn ich zum Anfang des letzten Jahrtausends geboren wäre, wäre ICH derjenige der mit motorisierten Gefährten durch die Straßen donnern würde und  ALLE ALTEN POLITIKER schreien würden: TEUFELSWERK, unnütz, die Dinger bringen uns nur den Tod!
So ist das nun mal bei Generationsproblemen


----------



## Paulgilbert (25. März 2009)

Haha geil! "zensiertl" würde ich mal sagen was?


----------



## sTormseeka (25. März 2009)

Ach herrlich wie es die Politiker immer wieder schaffen Scheindiskussionen zu entfachen 
Nur um von den wahren Ursachen solcher Amokläufe abzulenken(Ego-Gesellschaft,Psychopharmaka).
Es ist ganz einfach Leute ,wenn man weiß das die Pharmaindustrie,die Industrie ist,die auf dieser Welt den grössten Umsatz macht ,acht mal mehr wie die Rüstungsindustrie und noch mehr Geld macht wie die Energiewirtschaft.
Wenn man das alles weiß,wird einem sehr schnell klar das hier an den Ursachen eines so schrecklichen Amoklauf,gewollt von den Politikern,vorbei diskutiert wird.
zum Thema NPD was hier einige genannt haben:
Ein CDU Politiker hat sich da mal verplappert,Zitat"Wenn ich alle meine verdeckten Ermittler aus den NPD-Gremien abziehen würde, dann würde die NPD in sich zusammenfallen"
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/suedwest-1/npd-droht-der-finanzielle-ruin-x1x
Die NPD ist eine gewollte Scheinoposition,darum wird sie auch nicht verboten!

In Deutschland gibt es jeden Tag ca. 50 Selbstmorde und jedes Jahr sterben 16000 Menschen an den Nebenwirkungen von Medikamenten!
Habt ihr davon jemals etwas in den Massen-Medien gehört?Nein?
Wacht ihr endlich auf?


----------



## Enisra (25. März 2009)

sTormseeka am 25.03.2009 01:58 schrieb:
			
		

> In Deutschland gibt es jeden Tag ca. 50 Selbstmorde und jedes Jahr sterben 16000 Menschen an den Nebenwirkungen von Medikamenten!
> Habt ihr davon jemals etwas in den Massen-Medien gehört?Nein?
> Wacht ihr endlich auf?



ja ne
von Selbstmorden hört man deswegen nichts, da diese Nachrichten bei anderen Gefährdeten Personen Selbstmordversuche auslösen
Alleine wenn es eine Person des Öffentlichen Lebens war wird darüber berichtet
Und immerhin, das ist auch eines der Dinge an die selbst die Bild sich hält
Ebenso hört man von Gefährlichen Nebenwirkungen, warumt du nicht?   

Außerdem
NPD eine Scheinopposition?
Dieser Sauhaufen der sich selbst beklaut und es noch nicht mal schafft ein Parteiprogramm aufzustellen?
Was für eine Witzopposition soll denn das bitte sein? Schon mal das Gestammel im Sächsischen Landtag angehört? Politisch geht von denen in dem Punkt keine Gefahr aus, wie von den Kleinen Jagdhunden, viel am keifen aber können an Gesetzen nichts beitragen, alleine weil die nur alle 30 Jahre mal in einem Landtag ausversehen vertreten sind
Mach dich mal hier nicht Lächerlich
man hat Genug Opposition im Sitzungsaal als das man sich künstlich eine am Leben erhalten müsste


----------



## kRaNkEsKiNd (25. März 2009)

DaStash am 24.03.2009 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> kRaNkEsKiNd am 24.03.2009 14:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, das war mir schon bewusst... stimmt einen trotzdem nachdenklich, wie ich finde...


----------



## Bonkic (25. März 2009)

sTormseeka am 25.03.2009 01:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach herrlich wie es die Politiker immer wieder schaffen Scheindiskussionen zu entfachen
> Nur um von den wahren Ursachen solcher Amokläufe abzulenken(Ego-Gesellschaft,Psychopharmaka).
> Es ist ganz einfach Leute ,wenn man weiß das die Pharmaindustrie,die Industrie ist,die auf dieser Welt den grössten Umsatz macht ,acht mal mehr wie die Rüstungsindustrie und noch mehr Geld macht wie die Energiewirtschaft.
> Wenn man das alles weiß,wird einem sehr schnell klar das hier an den Ursachen eines so schrecklichen Amoklauf,gewollt von den Politikern,vorbei diskutiert wird.
> ...




danke, du hast mir einen ersten lachanfall schon am frühen morgen beschert.


----------



## Rabowke (25. März 2009)

Bonkic am 25.03.2009 09:17 schrieb:
			
		

> sTormseeka am 25.03.2009 01:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... und ich frag mich, ganz ehrlich: gibt es wirklich Menschen, die so einen 'Unsinn' tatsächlich glauben und den ganzen Tag mit Alufolie auf dem Kopf durch die Gegend laufen?

Ich kanns mir schwer vorstellen ( den Teil mit der Alufolie! ) ...


----------



## Spassbremse (25. März 2009)

Rabowke am 25.03.2009 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und ich frag mich, ganz ehrlich: gibt es wirklich Menschen, die so einen 'Unsinn' tatsächlich glauben und den ganzen Tag mit Alufolie auf dem Kopf durch die Gegend laufen?
> 
> Ich kanns mir schwer vorstellen ( den Teil mit der Alufolie! ) ...



 

Bis zu einem gewissen Grad hat er aber recht. Auch wenn v.a. Scientology negaive Stimmung gegen Psychopharmaka macht, gibt es doch auch seriöse Studien, z.B. vom British Medical Journal (2004, glaub ich), die durchaus einen Zusammenhang zwischen Psychopharmaka und Amokläufen für möglich halten.  Das Deutsche Ärzteblatt hat ebenfalls eine solche Studie veröffentlicht.

Leider find' ich gerade die Links dazu nicht...


----------



## Milchmann30 (25. März 2009)

http://titanic-magazin.de/uploads/pics/0323-althaus_01.jpg


so long


----------



## Huskyboy (25. März 2009)

Spassbremse am 25.03.2009 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 25.03.2009 11:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aber das hatte auch was mit unkontrollierter absetzung zu tun, wenn du etwas jahre lang nimmst und es dann plötzlich absetzt reagiert der körper entsprechend, das macht da keine unterschied zu illegalen drogen


----------



## SCUX (25. März 2009)

Milchmann30 am 25.03.2009 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> http://titanic-magazin.de/uploads/pics/0323-althaus_01.jpg
> 
> 
> so long


----------



## HanFred (25. März 2009)

Huskyboy am 25.03.2009 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> aber das hatte auch was mit unkontrollierter absetzung zu tun, wenn du etwas jahre lang nimmst und es dann plötzlich absetzt reagiert der körper entsprechend, das macht da keine unterschied zu illegalen drogen


warum sollten sich legale drogen auch wesentlich von illegalen unterscheiden?
auch schmerzmittel (ebenfalls - nur je nach anwendung legale - drogen) setzt man nicht von heute auf morgen ab.
es trifft sicher auf psychopharmaka (ein sehr weites feld!) zu, dass man sie nicht abrupt absetzen sollte.
ich bin übrigens auch der ansicht, dass z.b. viel zuviele kinder auf ritalin sind. die kriegen übrigens dieselben dosierungen wie erwachsene (heroin-)junkies auf entzug.


----------



## STF (25. März 2009)

HanFred am 25.03.2009 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin übrigens auch der ansicht, dass z.b. viel zuviele kinder auf ritalin sind. die kriegen übrigens dieselben dosierungen wie erwachsene (heroin-)junkies auf entzug.



Dazu gab es ja auch schon einige Berichte. Per Suchmaschine findet man da schon einiges.
Aber daß ist ja nun wieder ein anderes Thema. Trotzdem erschreckend.


----------



## Huskyboy (25. März 2009)

HanFred am 25.03.2009 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 25.03.2009 12:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und wieviele kinder neuerdings angeblich ADS haben, irgendwie glaub ich das vorne und hinten nicht, scheint ne einfache diagnose zu sein, oder irgendwer hat "Falsche erziehung" umbenannt


----------



## El_Cativo (25. März 2009)

Huskyboy am 25.03.2009 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> und wieviele kinder neuerdings angeblich ADS haben, irgendwie glaub ich das vorne und hinten nicht, scheint ne einfache diagnose zu sein, oder irgendwer hat "Falsche erziehung" umbenannt


Jupp, ist wirklich sehr bedenklich. eine ganze Generation von Kindern wird mit Ritalin & Co vollgestopft, damit sie schön funktionieren und die Eltern ihre Ruhe haben  . Als ich vor 10 Jahren in der USA war, hat dort die Hälfte meiner Mitschüler täglich Ritalin gefressen. Mittlerweile kriegt man den Eindruck, in Deutschland nimmt es inzwischen ähnliche Züge an. Sehr, sehr, bedenklich..... 

@Topic: Ich kann die entscheidung durchaus nachvollziehen. Gutheißen tue ich sie dennoch nicht, denn sie trägt nur weiter dazu bei, dass Videospiele mit flaschen Assoziationen versehen werden. Anstelle diese Veranstaltung positiv zu nutzen, um aufzuklären, wird sie verboten. Schade sag ich da nur, eine Chance vertan.


----------



## Huskyboy (25. März 2009)

und im gegenzug haben diese angeblichen ADS kinder dann einen eigenen Computer im Kinderzimmer, Playstation, Xbox, TV und DVD player.. und das mit 10..


----------



## Bartspritze (25. März 2009)

Der Minirock wurde auch nicht verboten, obwohl der auch soviel für aufruhe sorgte...

Die meisten werden die Wählerzahlen unterschätzen =D


----------



## Rigothamus (25. März 2009)

Ich bin selbst Fraktionsmitglied der CDU und 1. Vorsitzender einer Ortsgruppe. Wenn die CDU diesen blinden Aktionismus weiter fortsetzt werde ich mein Amt niederlegen und aus der Partei austreten...


----------



## Boesor (25. März 2009)

Rigothamus am 25.03.2009 22:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin selbst Fraktionsmitglied der CDU und 1. Vorsitzender einer Ortsgruppe. Wenn die CDU diesen blinden Aktionismus weiter fortsetzt werde ich mein Amt niederlegen und aus der Partei austreten...



Kein Witz?
Wieso frage ich mich bist du dann nicht schon nach Erfurt ausgetreten? Oder nach dem Koalitionsvertrag mit der SPD im Bund?

naja, ich nehme an, wenn du aufgrund der bisherigen Ereignisse wirklich austrittst (ist nicht eigentlich die CSU viel härter?), werden die wohl auf dich verzichten können.

Und ich dachte immer man bricht aus gewichtigen gründen mit seiner Partei, aber sowas?


----------



## STF (26. März 2009)

Boesor am 25.03.2009 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich dachte immer man bricht aus gewichtigen gründen mit seiner Partei, aber sowas?


 Das muss wohl jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Allerdings geht man doch in die Politik bzw. angagiert sich poltisch um Dinge zu verändern.
Und genau die junge Generation ist doch wichtig, gerade was die Zukunft und die neuen Medien anbelangt.


----------



## Rigothamus (27. März 2009)

Boesor am 25.03.2009 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich dachte immer man bricht aus gewichtigen gründen mit seiner Partei, aber sowas?



Wenn deutliche Einschnitte in meine Freizeigestaltung und Hobby nicht für wichtig sind, was dann?

Es gibt, denke ich mal, bei jedem Wähler oder Parteimitglied gewisse Reibungspunkte, da man schließlich nicht immer einer Meinung sein kann. Die Meinung von einigen führenden Parteikammeraden zum Thema Killerspiele setzt für mich eigentlich vielen Unstimmigkeiten die Krone auf. Daher mein Kommentar. Da das Thema Spiele, neben Musik, meine gesamte spärliche Freizeit einnimmt, halte ich das Thema außerdem für mich persönlich wichtig. 

Ich bin gerade einfach nur sehr veräergert was einige CDU/CSU Politiker zu dem angesprochenen Thema von sich lassen. Grundsätzlich sollte man sich ausreichend über ein Thema informieren, wenn man ein Statement oder Kommentar in der Öffentlichkeit von sich gibt. Das immer wieder ein über 10 Jahre altes Spiel mit veralteter Grafik als Vorzeigeobjekt dient, ist für mich ein klares Zeichen dafür, dass gerade das nicht passiert.


----------



## SCUX (27. März 2009)

Rigothamus am 27.03.2009 00:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 25.03.2009 22:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


zB Erfolgreich sein im Beruf...in deinem Fall wäre es sogar ne Möglichkeit einen großen Teil bezutrgen das die "Alten" es verstehn...
aber vor die ClanParteimitglieder zu treten, um das verteidigen/vertreten zu dem man "eigentlich" steht, erfordert wahrscheinlich größere Eier als in einem durchschnittlen Sack passen    



> Ich bin gerade einfach nur sehr veräergert was einige CDU/CSU Politiker zu dem angesprochenen Thema von sich lassen. Grundsätzlich sollte man sich ausreichend über ein Thema informieren, wenn man ein Statement oder Kommentar in der Öffentlichkeit von sich gibt. Das immer wieder ein über 10 Jahre altes Spiel mit veralteter Grafik als Vorzeigeobjekt dient, ist für mich ein klares Zeichen dafür, dass gerade das nicht passiert.


was würde passieren WENN sie sich informieren zu dem Thema??
Gründe diese Spiele zu verbieten gibt es wohl zu genüge   
demnach lass sie einfach weiter blappern    in den nächsten Wochen passiert betimmt irgendwas "furchtbares! auf das sich die Medien stürtzen werden....dann macht sich die Politik auch nichts mehr aus dem Killerspielthema


----------



## Enisra (27. März 2009)

SCUX am 27.03.2009 00:43 schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwas "furchtbares! auf das sich die Medien stürtzen werden....dann macht sich die Politik auch nichts mehr aus dem Killerspielthema



ich denke das Thema ist eh schon rum
ich hab nur zwei Nachrichten dazu heute gehört
das ein paar ihre Waffen abgeben und das Besitzer stärker kontrolliert werden sollen


----------



## Bonkic (27. März 2009)

übrigens könnte man noch erwähnen, dass turtle-entertainment schon seit längerem offizieller kooperationspartner von comptuec im bereich e-sports ist...
vielleicht war das schon allgemein bekannt, aber ich wusste es nicht.


----------

